# WWE Raw: Fireworks, BBQ & Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: Monday Day Night Raw: Fireworks, BBQ & Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*

Why does Ambrose stick his tongue out so much? It bothers me for some reason.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Monday Day Night Raw: Fireworks, BBQ & Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*

:tommy so what's going on the grill @Clique

I know you ain't watching this. :kobelol


----------



## phenom64 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: Monday Day Night Raw: Fireworks, BBQ & Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*

The cringe-worthy writing of the website staff.......

Either way, I at least appreciate the effort of pretending that this episode of Raw will be epic. The last Raw that Columbus had was on MLK day (also a holiday) and it was terrible despite it being the go home show for the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Monday Day Night Raw: Fireworks, BBQ & Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :tommy so what's going on the grill @Clique
> 
> I know you ain't watching this. :kobelol


I'll tune in & out of the show like I did last week. Hell naw to me sitting here for over three hours with all the commercials and a bunch of throwaway matches & segments. 

My family & I can throw down at a cookout now. My family usually does it up big for the 4th or any BBQ. Ribs, chicken wings & legs, and steaks on the grill. Sides usually are spaghetti, potato salad, boiled corn, and baked beans. Dessert I bake my own recipe of blueberry pie. There are definitely a plethora of drinks, card playing, good music, aunties yapping, uncles talking shit, and cousins catching up. Good times.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Monday Day Night Raw: Fireworks, BBQ & Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*



Clique said:


> I'll tune in & out of the show like I did last week. Hell naw to me sitting here for over three hours with all the commercials and a bunch of throwaway matches & segments.
> 
> My family & I can throw down at a cookout now. My family usually does it up big for the 4th or any BBQ. Ribs, chicken wings & legs, and steaks on the grill. Sides usually are spaghetti, potato salad, boiled corn, and baked beans. Dessert I bake my own recipe of blueberry pie. There are definitely a plethora of drinks, card playing, good music, aunties yapping, uncles talking shit, and cousins catching up. Good times.


:banderas well damn. 

(Y)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

@Clique

:cudi


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

This is going to be a bad one.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Hmmm sitting at home watching commercials ridden 3 hours of nothing happening...or go outside having BBQ with friends and family and watching fireworks
:hmm
:LIGHTS


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Love the pic of Dean with the title roud 

In before the fuckery


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank goodness there will be food and liquor. Imagine if I would suggest to watch Monday Night Raw on the 4th of July. :booklel


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Tough Monday to be a Canadian. A horrible RAW without BBQ or fireworks. :vincecry


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So will Owens actually have a match this week? lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Monday Day Night Raw: Fireworks, BBQ & Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*



Cipher said:


> Why does Ambrose stick his tongue out so much? It bothers me for some reason.


:ambrose5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where is RAW from this week?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

EL SHIV said:


> Where is RAW from this week?


Columbus, OH

Dean Ambrose from Ohio should get an extra lively reaction. The Miz is from Ohio too but going against Ambrose will negate any positive reactions, I think. Miz will probably trash Ohio again like he did recently on TV comparing it to Hollywood.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Oh yeah I forgot Raw is in Ohio and Dean is gonna get those pops


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Spoilers for tomorrow's RAW....

'murica wins

'murica Wins

'MURICA WINS!!!!

Tomorrow's RAW will be horribly predictable. Titus might actually win the United States title. It'd be a stupid move on WWE's part which means there's a 99.9% chance it'll happen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Came across this that says Vickie Guerrero is returning tomorrow, not sure how reliable it may be...



Spoiler: Spoiler for tomorrow's RAW



The returning former General Manager booked for this week's Raw is Vickie Guerrero, PWInsider.com has confirmed. Guerrero follows Teddy Long and John Laurinaitis as former GMs making appearances to help WWE build to the 7/19 brand split as Smackdown moves live to Tuesdays with separate "COOs" heading the Raw and Smackdown brands.

Guerrero, a spectacular heel for the company, left WWE in June 2014 in order to begin a full-time career in medican administration. Her final appearance featured her tossing Stephanie McMahon in a pool of mud, so it will be interesting to see if that is acknowledged. That angle ended a long run that began for Guerrero in 2006 (as a full-time performer), with Guerrero used most notably as the Smackdown General Manager and featured her having on-screen romances with Edge and Dolph Ziggler, among others.

Guerrero was recently booked for her first independent appearance this August for House of Hardcore in Pasadena, Texas.Source: pwinsider


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Spoiler: potential spoiler



Maybe Vickie Guerrero?



Kurt Angle? Titus O'Neil win the USA belt?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Cookout?
Why not go all the way up Crap Mountain and air another Raw Gameshow? 

"Pick up the phone, maggle!"


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Spoiler: potential spoiler






Dolorian said:


> Came across this that says Vickie Guerrero is returning tomorrow, not sure how reliable it may be...








Dolorian said:


> Source: pwinsider


Cool, now I know not to watch Raw for sure. (Y)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's only a 1 night appearance, which is fine by me.



Spoiler: potential spoiler



Would love to see a Steph/Vickie altercation after tossing Steph into the mud in her final appearance.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Spoiler: potential spoiler






Even Flow said:


> Would love to see a Steph/Vickie altercation after tossing Steph into the mud in her final appearance.


Yeah, no doubt Steph is planning to get back at Vickie for that.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

I hate patriotism in wrestling.

It is always so stereotypical and cringe...


Maybe i am just overly sensitive but 4th of July is always awkward for me because Mom's British and Dad is American and both places are home.

Then you always get that one type of guy 'coughJBLcough' who makes a stupid remark like we kicked the British out of our country blah blah blah, WWE and nationalism is just terrible, so i am expecting sweeping statements Generalisations and a USA chant louder than one of Cena's T shirts.

The world is a small place these days thanks to the internet and cheaper air travel, I just find find shows like this a little old fashioned if i am honest...

Then again Judging by the politics i witness in The UK and U.S just of late i think our society is becoming a bit more old fashioned.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Remember we need to put spoilers and potential spoilers of returns in tags. Thank you.*


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I'm already imagining how cringey the Cole/JBL patriotic commentary will be.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I will be here bringing joy and cheer to you all. I will also be rooting for The Miz to win and for Kevin Owens to not walk out on his team. wens2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

They need to drop Kane v Miz/Maryse if the If Couple isn't going to win this feud.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Hey WWE!! You are supposed to make me WANT to tune in not tune out... guess I'll be giving it a miss tonight. We get a Smackdown rematch too, I don't want to see WWE bury the IC title again... Why they are even making a champion vs champion is beyond me, in the end one belt is going to look weaker than the other. Bad booking strikes again.

Also too much American pride for my liking!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Spoiler: potential return






Dolorian said:


> Came across this that says Vickie Guerrero is returning tomorrow, not sure how reliable it may be...


Vickie :mark: :mark:

I've actually missed her lol.





SpeedStick said:


> Kurt Angle?


Please god no fpalm his last few matches in TNA made me sad to watchch can still go, kind of, but nowhere near as good as we would want him to be. When will they learn to stop relying on part timers? Unless they are actually gonna put over the young talent theirs no point.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler for tomorrow's RAW
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler:  



YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES???????????????? :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
Is this true???????????? I always LOVED her!!! roud 
She always did a fantastic job, her interactions with Heyman were absolutely GOOOOAAAAT!!!!!!!!!!!! :bateman :bateman :bateman !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can't wait for dat "EXCUSE MEEEEE!"!!!!!!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

John Laryngitis may be a bigger draw than anybody at this point.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Past 4th of July RAW Cards
*
_2011 (TAPED)_: 

○ Alex Riley vs. The Miz
○ Alberto del Río vs. R-Truth vs. Rey Mysterio | #1-Contender Match (WWE Title) - 3-Way Match
○ Jack Swagger vs. Sgt. Slaughter 
○ The Nexus (Michael McGillicutty and David Otunga) vs. Vladimir Kozlov and Santino Marella
○ Bella Twins (Brie Bella and Nikki Bella) vs. Kelly Kelly and Eve Torres​

_2005 (LIVE)_: 

○ Kane & The Big Show vs. Edge & Gene Snitsky (w/ Lita)
○ Viscera vs. The Heart Throbs (Antonio & Romeo) | Two-on-one Handicap Match
○ Rene Dupree vs. Val Venis
○ Shawn Michaels & Hulk Hogan vs. Carlito & Kurt Angle​
_1994 (TAPED)_:

○ Jeff Jarrett vs. Tatanka
○ Gary Scott vs. Jim Neidhart
○ Duke Droese vs. Mike Sharpe
○ Mike Bell vs. The Undertaker​


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dean's gonna be the epitome of over tonight. :ambrose5


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I cant wait to hear that hometown pop for Dean :ambrose5


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Lowest RAW rating of the year and possibly of all time tonight.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like I've found an excuse to drink & eat hot dogs all night.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

This show has RATINGS written all over the place :damn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm interested in seeing what Seth will do to disturb the festivities, particularly Ambrose's little BBQ party.

:rollins :ambrose5


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Team America vs Team World 16 man tag team match, wonder who's going to win that one.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Time to start getting ready for Raw


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Watching for Dean & Seth, as usual


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Watching for Dean & Seth, as usual


Ditto, the preview doesn't mentions Seth so I am curious what he'll be up to.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't know why, but I'm going to have Raw on in the background tonight. Ready to be bored to tears.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Not even going to watch tonight. It's going to be a shocker.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Is Hacksaw Jim Duggan still alive to make an appearance during the 16 man tag, because if so, I'm calling it.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

It's funny, I keep hearing Dean vs Miz tonight, but the preview on my TV guide says it's going to be Cena/Ambrose vs Styles/Rollins.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Watching for Dean & Seth, as usual


To see that hometown pop for Dean is gonna be amazing roud


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

> “Team U.S.A.” battles “Team World” in a 16-Man Elimination Tag Team Match


Hmmm...I wonder who's going to win this match on the 4th of July? fpalm


----------



## Life010 (Apr 4, 2016)

“Team U.S.A.” battles “Team World” in a 16-Man Elimination Tag Team Match

Why always those big ass tag team matches? It's getting boring.
10000000000x of those matches per year.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750098637817057280
They really aren't trying tonight are they?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

> An epic food fight broke out this afternoon, leaving several Superstars coated with ketchup, mustard, baked beans and other barbecue essentials. See what went down when Raw goes on the air at 8/7 C on USA Network.


A taped food fight. :wut


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

deanambroselover said:


> To see that hometown pop for Dean is gonna be amazing roud


He's not from Columbus though...Shouldn't a 'super fan' know this...? I mean everyone else does... ???


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Only thing that might be interesting somewhat funny is a random Tajiri/Regal segment. It would be have been awesome if Ambrose had to put up his title against the Miz sure lots of fuckery and Dean most likely would retain but still retain on the 4th of july in your home state help legitimize Dean's reign as champ a little more and it would be a "special" moment for Dean. The AJ/CENA thing only interests one on one fuck the club in this feud there will be plenty of other feuds AJ will be in to have them involved. 16 Man elimination tag? why half the roster vs the other half?? fuck simplify the fuckery


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750098637817057280
> They really aren't trying tonight are they?


Stuff like this really makes it difficult to be a fan of WWE. I struggle to stream it the following day as it is but am I really going to tune in because of a fucking food fight? Nahhhhhhhhhh. :Out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Pre tapes food fights in 2016 :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lavidavi35 said:


> He's not from Columbus though...Shouldn't a 'super fan' know this...? I mean everyone else does... ???


I was gonna point out that Dean is from Cincinatti, lol. They're in his home state, but not his actual hometown :lol

Eh, whatever though. Dean gets a good pop wherever he goes, not just Ohio


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

You're all going to regret not tuning in when this food fight turns out to be MOTY.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Life010 said:


> “Team U.S.A.” battles “Team World” in a 16-Man Elimination Tag Team Match
> 
> Why always those big ass tag team matches? It's getting boring.
> 10000000000x of those matches per year.


Nothing better than a pure unadultered display of republican imperialism to win international fans over.

Team USA VS Team World

:deanfpalm


----------



## heggland0 (Aug 17, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> You're all going to regret not tuning in when this food fight turns out to be MOTY.


Bah gawd, what a mustard!


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Nothing better than a pure unadultered display of republican imperialism to win international fans over.
> 
> Team USA VS Team World
> 
> :deanfpalm


OUR EXPANSION INTO CHINA WILL BE A GREAT SUCCESS BASED ON PROGRAMMING LIKE THIS MAGGLE!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750110346791100417

MOTY 2016


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

You just know Owens/Zayn will turn on each other.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

You can all be cynical if you want. I'm looking forward to this clusterfuck.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Pointless 16 man match? ...damn, show isn't even on yet and I'm already seeking alternatives to watch....New low.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750112018456162304
This explains what Seth will get up to tonight.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Real play by play of any multiple wrestler CF:

There we see a punch...Sheamus throws a punch....Ziggler punches Corbin....Corbin with a kick!!....ziggler punches....forearm....punch...punch...kick...


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Wish Trey Parker and Matt Stone would host Raw once and have all the wrestlers like in Team America:World Police puppets fuck that shit would be more entertaining and more exciting than this


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Happy 4th of July murican peeps  

this episode is going to be so murican, can barely wait lol.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

If we get two consecutive filler Raws, you have to blame Roman.

The AJ-Cena feud had to be brought into TS feud because they have little idea on how to build it without Roman there.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Something we could bet on with theoretical dollars:

Will Raw:
1. Suck 2 to 1
2. Blow 3 to 1
3. surprise hit 90 to 1
4. Clusterfuck 1 to 2
5. Embarrassment 1 to 1
6. Brainkiller 5 to 1
7. Ziggler/Corbin levels of bad 2 to 1
8. Sheamus in Main Event levels of bad 2 to 1

Place your bets!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Definitely going to be a filler episode with it being a holiday and I fully expect all the babyfaces to go over so Vince can send the fans home happy on this wonderful holiday.

:vince5


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750110346791100417
> 
> MOTY 2016


:lmao. It's like they just picked a bunch of names out of a hat.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm so glad Dean & Seth aren't stuck in that clusterfuck 16 man tag :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kane, Big Show and Henry :lol.. This is just 4th of july filler RAW. So I ain't expecting a lot to come out of tonight.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I rather just talk NBA from 9-11 PM EST.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New day :lol


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol This opening.


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

It is funny that Kalisto and Sin Cara are on team world although both are Americans.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Aaand...I'm already tapping out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they are breaking Kafyabe in front of us lol




talk about


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*oh god :maisie2*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm already embarrassed for them....

Kane, Big Slow and Henry...for the love of......THis is gonna suck


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Biggest food fight in the world.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LMFAO! I love the VV's!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And can we talk about how Cesaro is still wearing his suit? lol


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Kayfabe shattered on live television lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

It does scream filler.

I am looking forward to Ziggler vs. Rollins though.

Not so much the 16 man elimination tag team match... At least it gets Swagger and Ryder on RAW I guess.

Here we go...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What is this crap? Think I might be already done


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Aaaaaaand w're already off to one of the worst openings to RAW of all time fpalm


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

GOAT MIZ


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*At least the scenery improved.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz getting owned.

:lmao


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Maryse... hottest women on Raw


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

George Washington would be proud.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, I'm out. ...bd,bd,bd,bd,bd that's all folks


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Owens ducking under the table made that segment lmfao


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Kevin Owens hiding under the table though :lmao


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

I like how the top stars are not in that dinner. No Ambrose, Rollins, Cena, AJ and Wyatt


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Segments where there's no fucks given by the talent are always the best. 
Owens :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I turn this on for one second and it's already bullshit fpalm


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Owens hiding under the table :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Owens crawling under the table was the best part of that entire segment


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Maryse is a GODNESS!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Jesus Christ


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Owens hides under the table :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCKING UGH.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Fat ass KO eating chips under the table. Classic


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Really.. This... This is what they come up with?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

KO just causally eating chips under the table lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Best segment in YEARS!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Owens under the table hahaha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is everything :lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Not that I needed any hints, but this show will be total trash. It'll be even more trash if WWE does the predictable and put the United States Championship on Titus.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And they expect us to take anything on this show seriously?????


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

LOL Owens going under the table. I love that.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

God's greatest country on God's Earth


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

KO and Jericho made this all worth it


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah I'm done. There has to be something better on TV than this. Good grief.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck :duck


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh my gosh Cesaro and Crews have been having an arm-wrestling contest this whole time.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

what on earth am i watching :lol


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Entertaining I suppose.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If they try this shit in Glasgow in november they will get booed to fuck.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao KO*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

My head hurts 

Owens proving he's the greatest man alive once again though :lmao


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm out. Happy 4th everyone.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

That was hilarious 

Yet people are bitching lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at Owens basically saying "fuck this shit" by eating his food under a table.

Poor old Heathy Baby still getting geeked out and on MURICA DAY no less.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Someone throw the brazzers logo on that Kevin owens reaction.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Who threw the pie at Kevin?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

GOAT opening segment


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Believe That said:


> That was hilarious
> 
> Yet people are bitching lmao


"I miss the Attitude Era"

- Hates on segments like this


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

That Opening


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I suppose I can step out of seriousness mode and appreciate it for what it is. :toomanykobes


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I could see the sexual tension on screen, as those ladies were getting all dirtied up with food. I bet Lana is a flirt...


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

People shitting on them having legit fun already, my god this place .


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Dan Lovranski's prediction for Raw tonight was that food was going to be thrown at some point.

Never has a man been more right about anything.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Believe That said:


> That was hilarious
> 
> Yet people are bitching lmao


ITS STILL REAL TO THEM DAMNIT


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

That was great lol


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh fuck off with this Nationl Anthem BS :fpalm


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Was that Justin Roberts?


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

:cesaro owned that segment! oh christ get out of here Lilian


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Let's be honest that was the best raw,opening in the last 6 months


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Oh FFS. All we need now is GI Joe flying in on a zipwire.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

This is... No words actually.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

no offence cause my father is murican but there's only so much I can take. Lilian Garcia singing is the mute point lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I can't say this enough, but my goodness Lillian Garcia looks amazing.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

I'm just happy as fuck we didn't get another boring opening promo.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*America, get a better anthem please.*


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I always get really nervous when I watch someone performing the National Anthem, I'd hate for them to mess up.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh shit I forgot that it's one of _those_ shows...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rusev should interrupt the national athem lady.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Oh fuck off with this Nationl Anthem BS :fpalm


Um how about no 

MERICA!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Time for some All-American fuckery.................


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who wasn't in the opener?

- Rusev
- The Club
- Orton
- Lesnar
- Ryback
- Cena
- Rollins
- Ambrose

**Neville and Reigns by default**

Basically, if you're a WWE competitor on the main roster and I didn't type your name... you're a jobber.


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

please send out rusev to shut this down


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWE patriotism is always so cringe to me. Glad Rusev is here.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Now we're talking. Rusev promo shitting on MURICA pls


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev Crush Time!


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Deep night here in italy, but since i have too much free time, why not suffering with a 3 hour raw?

I started watching when KO went crazy, what did i miss? Who was knocked down on the floor?


----------



## MillionDollarChamp (Nov 26, 2006)

where is Lana?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tidus better not beat him


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh shit, Rusev about to lose the US Title.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

If rusev loses I'm not watching wrestling again . Book it


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Well it looks like there will be no storm to knock out my power during RAW like there was last week. 

Looks like I'm in it for the long haul tongiht, boys.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

If you enjoyed that opening segment you are either a virgin or still live at home with your parents


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Why the fuck should international viewers watch this? Too Murica for me already.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Give me a 20 minute promo over that shit. 
Lillian isn't even that good of a singer. 

Oh great now Rusev is jobbing to the job King fucking Titus. 

This show deserves low ratings


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Titus O'****.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"World's largest food fight" Michael ? B*tch that was like 30 ppl.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> no offence cause my father is murican but there's only so much I can take. Lilian Garcia singing is the mute point lol


Yup, soon as I saw her I was like nope, instamute.

OT: WTF IS TITUS WEARING? This mother fucker better not win :cuss:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Really Titus. 
Subtle as fuck, WWE.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus out here dressed like a real Uncle Tom.:no:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Lookin like the president in Idiocracy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why no Lana? That seems...random.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

After the anthem that was the perfect fuckin spot for the Angle return :mj2


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who wasn't in the opener?
> 
> - Rusev
> - The Club
> ...


Rusev was there, Lana was sitting on his lap on the far left


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Fuck my life this clown Titus is about to beat the GOAT Rusev


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

My God, what is Titus wearing?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

They didn't waste any time wheeling Rusev out to milk Murica day, did they? Jesus...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Apollo Creed vs. Ivan Drago?

Surely WWE isn't trying to make that analogy...


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

Titus with the Cena attire.....


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

And...commercial already.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Uncle fucking Tom more like.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The "Kevin Owens hiding and then getting pie'd was funny"... the rest was meh. 

We know that Darren Young is there... hopefully we will see him in the ring..

Lillian great as usual with the singing. Although I noticed that she can't pull that off like she used to. lol

Wow Rusev vs. Titus already...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Rusev the BOSS!









Kick this fools head off!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Titus wins the strap here


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I swear JBL has electrodes attached to his testicles.

At least I hope he does.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bayley <3 said:


> Give me a 20 minute promo over that shit.
> Lillian isn't even that good of a singer.
> 
> Oh great now Rusev is jobbing to the job King fucking Titus.
> ...


No way Titus wins tonight... but one can hope.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Lyanna said:


> My God, what is Titus wearing?


He thinks he is Apollo Creed from rocky IV


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Why the fuck should international viewers watch this? Too Murica for me already.


I'm American and I already find it to be overkill.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Amber B said:


> Really Titus.
> Subtle as fuck, WWE.


:lmao

That's so cringe... I mean, wow... fpalm


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Straw Hat said:


> Why the fuck should international viewers watch this? Too Murica for me already.


You watch NJPW and its Japanese as fuck. 

You watch WWE and its American as fuck.

You watch Lucha Underground...well you see where Im going with this.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Why the fuck should international viewers watch this? Too Murica for me already.


Then turn it off and stfu it's July 4th and they are in America wtf did you expect they would do?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Hard to believe Rusev is about to lose the U.S. Championship to Titus O'Neill.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Title about the change... I just hope that Rusev regains it on smackdown or something.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Who wasn't in the opener?
> 
> - Rusev
> - The Club
> ...


So is he back with the company now, or was he there just for the free food?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I missed Titus cause I was looking here lol, looking now ............. 

hahahahahahahahaa, what a gimp.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Too many of you put up with Vince's shit. He's completely fucked prowrestling and you people just accept it.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

Look at this IDIOTS SHORTS!!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He thinks he is Apollo Creed from rocky IV


If he dies he dies I'd mark the fuck out if they had Rusev brutally squash Titus then say this lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Titus looks more like 'Where's Waldo' then he does Apollo Creed.

WTF?

:ha


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lyanna said:


> My God, what is Titus wearing?


Gonna make sure everyone knows what day it is


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So now Titus is all patriotic and shit, right...


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Tonight is ripe for the return of Muhammad Hassan.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Titus is gonna win...... he has never won a singles title. they just said omg no.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> No way Titus wins tonight... but one can hope.


It's raw merica edition. 

If Rusev wins this feud has nowhere to go. It's almost a certainty that the useless Titus wins.


----------



## LifeOfRyan (Apr 3, 2016)

USA....USA....USA

<fast food ad>
<fast food ad>
<cider/beer ad>
<toy ad>
<insurance ad>

Yep.... defo USA, ad break straight away it's only been on about 10 mins.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> After the anthem that was the perfect fuckin spot for the Angle return :mj2


My thoughts exactly


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Why is Titus even being pushed? He was on Superstars for the entirety of last year and now he's suddenly a machine? Fuck off WWE.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Red, White, and Blue ropes are cool!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Lmao @ how obvious theyre making it that Titus is going to win 

The america shorts 

Saying he never has had a singles title 

Vince just can't get over Rusev banging Lana


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749936149481656320
Cena getting mix reaction on twitter right now over his diversity video


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*holy fuck those shorts :hglol*


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Why Titus got them picnic table shorts on :maury


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Yep. The placement of this match has heightened my suspicion of a title change.

Surely if they want to go for the whole 'AMERICA WOOO' title change, it would be much better if Swagger was the one to do it. He finally gets a big win over Rusev and his character is based around being a patriot. I'm not even a fan of Swagger, but it would make for a better moment.


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Titus better not win this match. They've got a good chance to rebuild Rusev, Titus winning the title could kill that.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The fuck is Titus wearing?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

StylesP1 said:


> You watch NJPW and its Japanese as fuck.
> 
> You watch WWE and its American as fuck.
> 
> You watch Lucha Underground...well you see where Im going with this.


 it's not as in your face like it is tonight. It's totally overkill. Fine to acknowledge it but to go overboard like they have so far..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Titus looks ridiculous.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

One guarantee tonight...Jack Swagger will not lose on RAW.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice gear Titus :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rusev has a great drop kick for a guy his size.. Super athletic.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

D2theLux said:


> Titus better not win this match. They've got a good chance to rebuild Rusev, Titus winning the title could kill that.


Titus is winning the strap here . Rusev will win it back at Battleground


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

what a start!
a childlike food fight between wrestlers who are suppose be big tough men
followed by uncle tom versus the evil russian

These writers need to be beaten to death with a baseball bat with rusty nails in it


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

The commentary is basically telling us the finish here.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

How am I supposed to take Titus seriously with those shorts?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

PunjabiPrisoner said:


> Tonight is ripe for the return of Muhammad Hassan.


I would actually mark the fuck out if this happened :lol

Guy was never given the chance he deserved.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Fourth of July everyone!!! :smile2:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ruses going down lol..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DAT SHOULDER TACKLE BY TITUS! 

I NEEEEEEEEED that gif please!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol what a sloppy weak "cover"


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Titus with those shorts looks like the security of an Ice cream truck in a problematic neighbourhood.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Too many of you put up with Vince's shit. He's completely fucked prowrestling and you people just accept it.


Ive been saying this for years, save a few good mania seasons. But this year he totally Fucked that up too.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank god Rusev kicked out, come don't let Rusev loose, not like this :cuss


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Happy Fourth of July everyone!!! :smile2:


its the 5th july here in dublin


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I really hope Titus doesn't win how can you take him serious with those shorts ? He looks like a clown


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hysteria said:


> I'm American and I already find it to be overkill.


Yeah, I've found it cringe worthy it for the past 10+ years.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes!!!!!!!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Straw Hat said:


> it's not as in your face like it is tonight. It's totally overkill. Fine to acknowledge it but to go overboard like they have so far..


CMLL just did a 16-man, Mexico vs. the World match and the next Mexican holiday - Independence Day - isn't until mid September. Some really big double standards in this thread. I guess anti-Americanism is a safe rebellion for some.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

YYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THERE IS A GOD!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

RUSEV YOU BEAUTY


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

YASSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.. Mega heat win...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Now would be the time to debut Kurt Angle


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

OMG they didn't do it!! Thank god!!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh shit they didn't have him drop the title


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Well may be not then


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, I didn't think he would tap.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

...... AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA .... I can't ... this is hilarious


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I had a feeling Rusev would win because it'd be too obvious for Titus to win.

And where the fuck did Lana come from?

:lmao


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Holy shit Im glad I was wrong!! 

RUSEV THE GOD


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

:lmao @ Titus scooting into the pin... fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The High King said:


> what a start!
> a childlike food fight between wrestlers who are suppose be big tough men
> followed by uncle tom versus the evil russian
> 
> These writers need to be beaten to death with a baseball bat with rusty nails in it


No lies detected. This product is straight up garbage, pussified crap.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes !!!! Rusev is the man !


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Pretty good match. Thank God he retained. All is right on July 4th.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank God. Got worried for a second that WWE would decide to destroy all the momentum Rusev has built to this point just because it's the 4th of July.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL at y'all thinking that black man was winning on the 4th of July.

Child boo.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Vince making a black man look bad on the 4th. Vince probably bought Titus those goddamn shorts as well.*


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Rusev the GOAT BOAT


----------



## steeeee (Mar 14, 2013)

thank god for that! :rusev


LOL Rusev!!!!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Angle's music please. :markout:


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

For the record, Titus played under Steve Spurrier at Florida. Not Urban Meyer. Fucking dumbass announcers.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Little weenies :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HAHAHAH YES!!!!


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

"Little winnies" LMAO


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

The High King said:


> its the 5th july here in dublin


I didn't think of that but I hope you have a awesome day anyway lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Holy shit Rusev won?! :enzo

:yes


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

:rusevyes Rusev wins


----------



## NotAllThere (Jul 27, 2006)

That was a horrible match. Those two just don't work well together at all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Again... Smh.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Clash of the Titus.....lame.









People hoping Titus would win. :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Wait, what? America didn't win :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rusev will be back all night to make fun of the USA somebody will have to do something


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

On an unrelated note, i really like the colored ropes... it's like my eyes aren't hurting for the first time in months...


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

An other perfect time for Kurt return with Rusev win.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Match was about as good as you can expect.

Thank god they didn't flush Rusev down the crapper.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ambrose/Miz from SD was really good, but I have no interest in seeing it again.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Rusev is the man, Rusev is god.

Now give the guy a credible opponent.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

CELEBRATE WITH YOUR BURGERS AND LITTLE WEENIES, YOU STUPID AMERICANS!


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

That was the right call. Only give Titus a title if you're gonna push him.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

16 man tag is the main event? Oh lord.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"John Cena Addresses the Club."

WOW, HOW CREATIVE!

This feud has gotten so boring, tbh..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So for USA vs the Wolrd htey are mixing heels and faces lol


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LOL @ That awful American lineup


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Making a black wrestler go out there looking like a fucking clown and losing like a bitch on July 4th.

What else is new.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao Titus. Fucking clown ass dude.

-Gets a lengthy suspension because he thought he was Vince's pet black man. WWE reduces the sentence after allegations of racism.
-WWE makes up for it by giving him a US title shot, only for him to lose in front of his kids like a geek making him a beta male instead of an alpha male.
-Comes out on US Independence day looking like Uncle Tom and FAILS AMERICA.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Multi International :kobelol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Fuck the livestream is garbage tonight.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh man that main event totally isn't skip worthy!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So we are supposed to root for team USA when it consists of DEATH and DEATH ?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

lol Have the black guy job on the opening July 4th match, Happy Independence day white folks :hogan


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

YAY xenephobia!!!!!!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Team USA vs. Team Foreigners... and it's all a mix of heels/faces on both teams. Sounds good to me.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

God doesn't love America, God loves Rusev, he has Lana, that's enough proof.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Looking at the teams, Team International looks more appealing to cheer.

Time to turn in my 'murica card.


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)

Seriously? They opened Raw with such awful segment. KO was the only good thing about it.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Kalisto was born in America though....


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rusev is a Heel Gawd 

Just goes to show that Vince was punishing him for his real life engagement being made public .

:deanfpalm

The old man has seriously lost the fucking plot


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> Rusev will be back all night to make fun of the USA somebody will have to do something


i was literally thinking like I like Kurt Angle, it would be nice to see him live a long and pain free life but fuck ... give him Rusev for summerslam, just do it.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

The Dudley Boyz, Apollo Crews, Kane, Big Show, Mark Henry, Jack Swagger & Zack Ryder vs. Alberto Del Río, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, Chris Jericho, Sheamus, Cesaro, Kalisto & Sin Cara.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

I don't even think the most patriotic American would want to cheer for that WOAT American lineup


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> Oh man that main event totally isn't skip worthy!


Ronda Rousey is so cute in that gif


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No Rusev/Angle feud for me. PLEASE GAWD NO!

I'm tired of the American good guy/foreign heel shiet!

I did think Darren Young was coming out though. No pun intended.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

If that 16-man tag ends Raw.... FML.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Team Multi National blows USA out the water :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm so glad Dean & Seth aren't stuck in that clusterfuck 16 man tag :lol


As it should be, top tier guys like them shouldn't be put into such things


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Fucking suburban Murica with fucking obnoxious fireworks that terrify my fucking dog


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh lord, this main event is going to suck. They better at least have 16x finisher spam for the finale.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

That tag match is going to have a pretty weird dynamic with heels and faces on both teams.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Making a black wrestler go out there looking like a fucking clown and losing like a bitch on July 4th.
> 
> What else is new.


As a black man, any black person celebrating the 4th of July is a fucking idiot. Respect the holiday but there is no need to go all red white and blue and shit.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> lol Have the black guy job on the opening July 4th match, Happy Independence day white folks :hogan





4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Making a black wrestler go out there looking like a fucking clown and losing like a bitch on July 4th.
> 
> What else is new.



The right guy won. The rest doesn't and shouldn't matter :shrug


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*So they had the guy fighting for America lose...on the 4th of July? What?*


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

To be fair I'm really looking forward to that 16-man match. Always been a fan of multi man matches as they usually deliver.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I didn't think of that but I hope you have a awesome day anyway lol


you too


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

That would have been the best time for Rusev to dump the US Title in the trash and bring back the European Title. The heat :banderas


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Ronda Rousey is so cute in that gif


I love the smile. Had to make it my sig.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;60995841 said:


> The Dudley Boyz, Apollo Crews, Kane, Big Show, Mark Henry, Jack Swagger & Zack Ryder vs. Alberto Del Río, Sami Zayn, Kevin Owens, Chris Jericho, Sheamus, Cesaro, Kalisto & Sin Cara.


team US isa bunch of jobbers


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I could bet on John Cena's segmetn main eventing this RAW.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750122240906186752



:dance


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh what's this fresh hell?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;60995313 said:


> CMLL just did a 16-man, Mexico vs. the World match and the next Mexican holiday - Independence Day - isn't until mid September. Some really big double standards in this thread. I guess anti-Americanism is a safe rebellion for some.


 I don't watch CMLL


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The WWE is racist ! They have a black man look like a clown and lose like a geek


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh Jesus Christ ... no words.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

WTF IS THIS BULLSHIT!? fpalm :cuss:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought Curtis Axel was Damien Sandow............


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh my god these outfits....


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Great. More slave owners.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> If that 16-man tag ends Raw.... FML.


If it does end raw that could be better if you dont want to watch it


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

FFS


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Does Bo have a gun...? 

MERICA!!!!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

America being represented as both losers, & heels tonight. God I love this company.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Show confirmed for diarrhoea. I'm out.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I already get the feeling that WWE said fuck it, nobody will be watching tonight because it's July 4th so we'll just put together some bullshit and get ready for next week.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

It honestly took me a few seconds to remember who the other member of Social Outcasts was with Axel and Dallas. Didn't recognize Slater at first...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Enzo's shoes > this segment


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Holiday WWE programming is the fucking worst.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Are they tanking? No one is watching so no point furthering feuds.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

screw Enzo and the blonde guy, I wanted to see The Social Outcasts segment.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

The Bellas being a huge part of the revolution? They've barely been here for it.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:ha

The social outcasts > Enzo and Cass anyday of the week


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Save us Enzo


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh look, more formulaic shit from Enzo and Cass...yawn.


----------



## DarkMatter53 (Jun 14, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> Great. More slave owners.


Can you just enjoy the f*****g show? Nobody is forcing you to watch it.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> It honestly took me a few seconds to remember who the other member of Social Outcasts was with Axel and Dallas. Didn't recognize Slater at first...


Easier to think of them as 3MB, with less international members, tbh.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

is there anyone left on the cotton plantations tonight.
Vince needs to be penciled in for a visit from the angel of death


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Enzo da boss!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> That would have been the best time for Rusev to dump the US Title in the trash and bring back the European Title. The heat :banderas


The heat that could have generated would have been colossal.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Oh Jesus Christ ... no words.


 Stop hating on Murica.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, this is stupid. fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Shaky camera.... lmfao!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Lmao those neckbeards doing that finger wave with Enzo


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Its like watching a trainwreck you just can't look away xD


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice list of the worst Americans to ever live, Enzo.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Gotta give him credit for memorizing the presidents.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

I think somewhere Bob Backlund is smiling right now.

Enzo might be the first to get an autograph from Mr. Backlund.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

WOW. Enzo can name all the presidents in order.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow he got them all nice memory


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only one word to blah blah you and am gonna blah blah it out for you...yawn


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I already get the feeling that WWE said fuck it, nobody will be watching tonight because it's July 4th so we'll just put together some bullshit and get ready for next week.


July 4th, NBA finals, NFL, Bob Square-pants...is the same excuse week after week.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Hundred bucks says Bo could roast Enzo....


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

If one of my friends walked in while I was watching this match I'd just commit suicide to avoid the shame.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Crowd is shit... Lol can you blame them.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

True story. When I was in 2nd grade the powers that be at my school made me stand up in front of the 5th graders to recite the Presidents because the 5th graders were studying U.S. history and it was thought that it would motivate them. Sadly, it only motivated the 5th graders to beat me up...


----------



## DarkMatter53 (Jun 14, 2016)

Very sad some Americans are dissing our founding fathers on here. They weren't perfect but if it wasn't for them we wouldn't have our country and you wouldn't be watching right now.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Does a geek have a Terry Bolea 4 president sign? 

Moron.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I feel bad for Titus and his family, ancestors included.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> True story. When I was in 2nd grade the powers that be at my school made me stand up in front of the 5th graders to recite the Presidents because the 5th graders were studying U.S. history and it was thought that it would motivate them. Sadly, it only motivated the 5th graders to beat me up...


unch


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Some one needs to interrupt Enzo, yeah we already know your name and that right there is not seven feet tall!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

T0M said:


> If one of my friends walked in while I was watching this match I'd just commit suicide to avoid the shame.


But you left them with the horror of what they saw. Very selfish.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Ziggler vs Rollins? lol Why?!


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

I am only watching to see if it possible for the show to get any worse.
But if there is a way these writers that deserved to be cut up with chainsaws in front of their families will probably find a way


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Fucking retarded.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

You are not the New Age Outlaws... and you CANT teach that!!!!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Rollins in action tonight. Awesome.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Ooh Ziggler v. Rollins, could be nice.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Ziggler vs Seth hmmmm


----------



## D2theLux (Nov 20, 2014)

Ok Dolph vs Seth should be pretty good. Raw has been saved!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Straw Hat said:


> Stop hating on Murica.


:ha 

those poor guys had to go out there in fancy dress as truly amazing figures of american history to be ridiculed, or rather ridiculing it ... can't decide.

not hating on anything really pal.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

My god, those dana tits :homer


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Bah gawd do Dana's tits get bigger every week? *drool*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol did Dana's tits almost knock that guy over? Lol i swear they get bigger every week.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> True story. When I was in 2nd grade the powers that be at my school made me stand up in front of the 5th graders to recite the Presidents because the 5th graders were studying U.S. history and it was thought that it would motivate them. Sadly, it only motivated the 5th graders to beat me up...


Even I want to beat you up now. :Rollins


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

-***** Italiano- said:


> But you left them with the horror of what they saw. Very selfish.


They'd probably be too busy laughing at what was on the tv.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

T0M said:


> If one of my friends walked in while I was watching this match I'd just commit suicide to avoid the shame.


LMFAO!

It's like being caught jacking off to porn, by your mom, at any age.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Holy Shit Dana Brooke looks like a highly paid done up Escort and she's hot as FUCK


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

When did Dolph ask for a match with Seth? Missed that bit.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

It's been a while since I've been excited for anything Ziggler's done, but Ziggler vs Rollins should be fantastic.

Dana's tits... outta nowhere! Can someone screenshot that for me? For, uhh, research purposes.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Dana is hot as fuck. Hell id even go Charlotte at this point.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Only one word to blah blah you and am gonna blah blah it out for you...yawn



And to think there are people on here that think Enzo is the next Rock, I personally think he's the new Mr . Kennedy :heyman6


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Can't wait for this next segment. Tits everywhere.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How you doin, Murica?!


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> Dana is hot as fuck. Hell id even go Charlotte at this point.


Dry spell, eh?


----------



## Indyl (Apr 4, 2016)

Hows everyone watching tonight? I need to get in on this..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

T0M said:


> Can't wait for this next segment. Tits everywhere.


Hasn't that been every segment so far tonight? lol.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

So Owens, Zayn and Cesaro are all in a match where they will likely get squashed, and Ziggler gets to face Rollins? lol...


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Best to approach this as a house show.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

It is so big of a deal to memorize all the us presidents?

I'm not even american but i "studied" them thanks to THEM

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Vvy0wRLD5s8


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

And now a charlotte promo?

Happy birthday america.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Charlotte why you covering up the puppies?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes, Dana.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Airbags are exploding on that ring.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

She's still doing the woooo?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Dana almost looks kind of pleasantly plump tonight


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Dana get implant injections every week to enlarge her tits or what?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Dry spell, eh?


Just a small one. But she has her moments. They're few and far between but I still would :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

HOLY BOOBS


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fuck. Charlotte gets uglier by the day


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

uh Charlotte there hasn't been a "We Want Sasha" chant in months :lmao


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Stephanie McMahon needs to see Dana Brooke's Plastic Surgeon.... PRONTO!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte will break Nikki's title reign record before the draft.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Charlotte is excellent on promos these days. Probably the best woman on the mic actually.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Damn that pop for Sasha!!!!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

'Chants don't pay the bills, championships do." Okay, that's an excellent line.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Midget Banks about to dominate fpalm


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

T0M said:


> They'd probably be too busy laughing at what was on the tv.


Whats on the tv is the horror to which I was referring.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

_GiveWomenAChance_ and all that, but every women talent is forced in some capacity to always over sexualized its image.

Well if it worked for the so "talented" Trish and Lita, why not?


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dana's boobs are huge


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Becky is so much better than Sasha at everything. Why is Sasha in this spot again?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

DarkMatter53 said:


> Very sad some Americans are dissing our founding fathers on here. They weren't perfect but if it wasn't for them we wouldn't have our country and you wouldn't be watching right now.


It's quite sad, WWE is shamelessly shilling on a holiday and half-assing on a program they really can't afford to half ass on right now. I get this is suppose to be a "feel good show" but there's nothing feel good about it. It's totally goofy (not in a good way) and quick frankly it insults my intelligence. WWE didn't throw that much "America" in our faces during the SmackDown after the 9/11 attack and I say that as a proud citizen. However, much like going to the bar and having drink after drink...I know when too much is enough.

WWE is about to drunkenly stumble out the proverbial bar...


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

StylesP1 said:


> Becky is so much better than Becky at everything. Why is Sasha in this spot again?


what?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I wonder which part of this segment will spawn tommorows hate thread.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Charlotte got a point.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

T0M said:


> Charlotte is excellent on promos these days. Probably the best woman on the mic actually.


To me it just sounds like she's always screaming.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

TakerFreak said:


> Damn that pop for Sasha!!!!


Yea reminds me of the pop Austin got when he came out for Rock vs Foley :rollins


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

No. Nikki Bella is the REAL BOSS! All these cats are just wannabees.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

I dunno what people complain about. Charlotte is becoming one hell of a heel promo. Sasha is killing it, too. Great promo from both ladies.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This segment is awful


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bawse!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Botchlol


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I still haven't watched NJPW Dominion from a few weeks back and I honestly feel terrible watching this show when I haven't seen that yet and I bet it was pretty fucking good and I pay for New Japan World so I really should be watching that instead of this garbage and this is a run on sentence.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

StylesP1 said:


> Becky is so much better than Becky at everything. Why is Sasha in this spot again?


WAR BECKY


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. That was bad.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte eclipsed Sasha on the mic there. So much for "The Boss".


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Let's Go Sasha Banks! Legit Boss!


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

My God, can Dana go ONE night without fucking up? Lmao


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow. Sasha gets a boot to the face and it didn't faze her one bit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dana is so THICCCCCCC.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's a shame Sasha has to lose to this chick at Battleground before she wins at Summerslam.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Just building up Sasha so they can feed her to Charlotte.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Dean.

Fucking. 

Ambrose.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I knew it, ALL AMERICAN John Cena is main eventing this one.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Seriously though... Dana has the absolute worst timing in the company.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Coming up next, a 'rare' champion vs champion match...

You know, apart from the one on smackdown...last week....three fucking days ago.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Sasha's backstabber has looked really weak lately, no impact at all. Its like she tries to make it as soft as she can.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Just building up Sasha so they can feed her to Charlotte.


Lets hope. She is awful.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Ole greyhound face stands tall again...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Lothario said:


> I dunno what people complain about. Charlotte is becoming one hell of a heel promo. Sasha is killing it, too. Great promo from both ladies.


Charlotte has improved tons. It's good to see her not get as rattled by the fans as she was only a couple months ago.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Camel Banks beating up both Dana and Charlotte and Becky can barely even get a one on one win. Fuck right off unkout


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> No. Nikki Bella is the REAL BOSS! All these cats are just wannabees.


Well they sure as fuck can't throw a forearm like she can, that's for sure.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

AngryConsumer said:


> Seriously though... Dana has the absolute worst timing in the company.


I like Dana and she's got potential but she came up way too early. She was developing nicely in NXT and they've rushed her.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Just building up Sasha so they can feed her to Charlotte.


Hopefully that's what ends up happening. Charlotte is better in practically every area. I honestly wouldn't mind her retaining until Bayley is called up.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I thought this show could not get any worse then i remembered Ambrose was the WWE champion

:canunot


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

lmao


----------



## DarkMatter53 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hysteria said:


> It's quite sad, WWE is shamelessly shilling on a holiday and half-assing on a program they really can't afford to half ass on right now. I get this is suppose to be a "feel good show" but there's nothing feel good about it. It's totally goofy (not in a good way) and quick frankly it insults my intelligence. WWE didn't throw that much "America" in our faces during the SmackDown after the 9/11 attack and I say that as a proud citizen. However, much like going to the bar and having drink after drink...I know when too much is enough.
> 
> WWE is about to drunkenly stumble out the proverbial bar...


WWE is a kids show, that is why. If you don't like and are offended by it, simply don't watch.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

That was Charlotte's best promo so far. She seemed to flow a lot better. Sasha was a bit mehh. Not even gonna lie.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Does Vince seriously not pay attention when Charlotte talks? Holy shit she projects her voice way too hard.*


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Ambrose? Piss break time!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

StylesP1 said:


> Becky is so much better than Sasha at everything. Why is Sasha in this spot again?



Sasha has you feeling so spiteful that you can't even formulate coherent sentences. :lol Must really kill you that she actually delivered a great promo. It isn't Bank's fault Vince has a ceiling placed above Becky. Lynch is great as is Sasha and disparaging one because you're bitter at the other is childish. I'm so glad fans didn't operate like this during the Attitude Era and had the ability to appreciate more than one performer.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Fuck sake. I'd like to give Michael Cole such a humongous wedgie that his undergarments would engulf his stupid automaton-like head and he would have to bathe in the sheer torture of his own effluence until the end of his days.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice promo for SmackDown! going live.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

All you Sasha haters are gonna be so salty after Summerslam. Maybe even after Battleground.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ah the Miz vs Ambrose now, should be good.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

I am not a fan of Miz.... He is boring


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The A-listers are here!


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Miz dressed like a camp Undertaker.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn The Miz.

Damn him!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Miz as a heel with Maryse is good, but I still don't look forward to seeing him


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God i'm so tired of WWE having a match on SD then having the exact same match again the following Raw. Why do we need to see this again? Miz lost clean, do we really need to see the IC champion losing two straight times to the same guy?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Maryse is the definition of perfection. My GAWWWD!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think the Miz has truly come into his own on the spot he is in now. A solid midcard act and now IC champion and his pairing with Maryse is really nice too.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Lana and Maryse, the two on the first hour.

Tell me again why should I stay for the rest of the show?


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *Does Vince seriously not pay attention when Charlotte talks? Holy shit she projects her voice way too hard.*


I was thinking the same thing, I was like why are you screaming?


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Maryse, those legs... those boobs... that face.. perfection. Except The Miz, of course.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Saint-Jean-Baptiste Day mention.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Maryse is life. Fucking hell, she's amazing.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

TakerFreak said:


> Damn that pop for Sasha!!!!


:lol I love Sasha's fans, any reaction "THAT POP :mark:" she barely got a reaction calm down.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I usually think Maryse is slightly overrated in the hotness stakes by the IWC, but she's living up to the reputation tonight!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dean's arms are getting bigger.

Side note: I think WWE porn, would be the most viewed porn of all-time.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Goddamn Maryse. Since they took the red carpet gimmick from MNM, is it too much to ask that Maryse steals Melina's entrance too?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The lunatic cringe


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Still can't believe Jeffery Lebowski is the WWE Champion.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

If Roman wins the title back at Battleground the IWC will have a meltdown.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

CLOSE YOUR ***** MOUTH AMBROSE! STOP WITH YOUR IDIOT FACES!!!


good, what a parody they are making of him...


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The ropes should always be red white and blue.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Either Roman or Rollins need to hold the belt.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they better not break up tag teams durin this draft


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Haven't watched Raw in a while - did they explain Reigns' absence or just completely ignored it and carried on like nothing happened?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Wait I thought we boo the people we love now. Does that warm reception denote fierce hatred?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I like them together but the whole kissing thing is so cringe...sigh.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> TakerFreak said:
> 
> 
> > Damn that pop for Sasha!!!!
> ...


Lol her pops are always on another level than any other woman on the roster. You can't take that away from her.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*sigh* Ambrose used to look so cool and bad ass in The Shield with the slicked back hair and tactical gear, now he just looks like a dirty bum. If anyone should have kept The Shield gear it should have been Ambrose.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

T0M said:


> Haven't watched Raw in a while - did they explain Reigns' absence or just completely ignored it and carried on like nothing happened?


They had Rollins pretty much rip on Reigns' indiscretion during last week's opening.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I hope Vickie Guerrero's segment last at least 10 minutes, she was one of the few authority character that elevated everyone who worked with she.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> Still can't believe Jeffery Lewbowski is the WWE Champion.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Cole talking about JBL becoming WWE champ because of the draft breaking up APA... wrong wrong wrong! Paul Heyman fired Faarooq after Mania, leaving Bradshaw solo. The draft happened around the same time, but the APA split was a totally separate thing.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> :lol I love Sasha's fans, any reaction "THAT POP :mark:" she barely got a reaction calm down.



It was sarcasm lol


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Wow. A babyface WWE Champion that actually gets a babyface reception. Imagine that!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Dean's arms are getting bigger.
> 
> Side note:* I think WWE porn, would be the most viewed porn of all-time*.



:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Lana and Maryse, the two on the first hour.
> 
> Tell me again why should I stay for the rest of the show?


A brunette is going to dominate a blonde and theres an intenational gang bang.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Sorry, I just can't buy Dean as champ. Not now atleast


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> *sigh* Ambrose used to look so cool and bad ass in The Shield with the slicked back hair and tactical gear, now he just looks like a dirty bum. If anyone should have kept The Shield gear it should have been Ambrose.


Ambrose looks like he's trying to dress like DDP but gave up halfway through.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't begin to tell you how much i hate those white ropes, its so refreshing tonight to see the top rope red. After the brand split they better get red ropes for Raw and blue for SD, i swear if they keep the ropes white on both shows i'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> *sigh* Ambrose used to look so cool and bad ass in The Shield with the slicked back hair and tactical gear, now he just looks like a dirty bum. If anyone should have kept The Shield gear it should have been Ambrose.



His gear fits the character. Everyone wearing tights and spandex would be boring. His problem is the fact he draws attention to his receding hairline by wetting it and he lost his muscle mass from 2014. Nobody really complained about his attire when his arms were tree trunks. He looked a lot more physically imposing but to his credit, he's clearly gotten back on the weights.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> Damn The Miz.
> 
> Damn him!


I read that in J.R.'s voice :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

God JBL is so bad it's bordering on parody.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Miz, as Seth said, Ambrose is to stupid to tap


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-r...ntial-spoiler-wwe-doing-title-change-raw.html

Oh look. The guys opinion was wrong and the anger was for nothing.

Why am I not surprised


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

misterxbrightside said:


> Lol her pops are always on another level than any other woman on the roster. You can't take that away from her.


Dunno where you're getting that from, Paige currently gets the biggest pops out of the women and has since she turned on PCB.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Please tell me Kane is not interfering on this match.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Nothing Ambrose does looks like it hurts.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559064643008606210


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lothario said:


> His gear fits the character. Everyone wearing tights and spandex would be boring. His problem is the fact he draws attention to his receding hairline by wetting it and he lost his muscle mass from 2014. Nobody really complained about his attire when his arms were tree trunks. He looked a lot more physically imposing but to his credit, he's clearly gotten back on the weights.


Boring? Pretty much everyone in NJPW wears tights and i don't sit there thinking "Wow everyone of these wrestlers wear tights, this is so Boring!".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Ambrose finished the only one that no one kicks up from


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Miz needs to cut his hair, Ambrose needs hair.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Another good match from Ambrose & Miz, not nearly as good as their SD match though.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Dean is stepping up in ring as he should. His work rate after winning the title in comparison to before winning is night and day.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I really don't like the idea of commentary painting Ambrose is this guy that SHOULD NOT be WWE Champion.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JBL is giving me a headache


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Ambrose should've squashed the shit out of him but thank god he went over either way


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I really don't like the idea of commentary painting Ambrose is this guy that SHOULD NOT be WWE Champion.


How do I know it's Vince feeding them that. :maury


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

"This will be known as the dark ages of WWE".

You're right, JBL, it will.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Man :rollins


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I really don't like the idea of commentary painting Ambrose is this guy that SHOULD NOT be WWE Champion.



He's the new Mic Foley.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice easy win for Ambrose. I was about to say this feels like total filler show, but here comes Rollins to make things interesting.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

That was a well wrestled match. Not a classic or anything, but Ambrose gets a lot of shit from some about his wrestling ability, as does Miz, but that had some slick sequences and counters.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins and Ziggler should be a hell of a match.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Dolph will sell the Pedigree like he has been run by an truck.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Boring? Pretty much everyone in NJPW wears tights and i don't sit there thinking "Wow everyone of these wrestlers wear tights, this is so Boring!".


Maybe Tanahashi should wear jorts. :david


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Trifektah said:


> Nothing Ambrose does looks like it hurts.


He's like the retarded version of Shane McMahon lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, that was hilarious :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Anything Dean does is super cringeworthy.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Seth and Dean play so well off each other


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins/Ambrose>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cena/Orton>>>>>>> Zayn/KO.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> The ropes should always be red white and blue.


I miss when they were.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Headliner said:


> I really don't like the idea of commentary painting Ambrose is this guy that SHOULD NOT be WWE Champion.


I thought I was the only one, it's really sh*t.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What the fuck is Ambrose doing :lol

Really glad they reverted Rollins' theme song to its first version. The added lead guitar makes it less bland and how much more threatening.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;60998025 said:


> Maybe Tanahashi should wear jorts. :david


Naito should wrestle in a suit and Okada in a dinosaur costume.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Dean is awful. 

Seth vs another waste of time Dolph


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Rollins vs Ziggler? 
Did something happen to Baron Corbin? He always wrestles Dolph.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Considering watching Ambrose's matches in mute for the rest of his reign so I no longer have to listen to JBL's garbage commentary on him.


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn, I can't wait until I don't have to listen to JBL for 3 hours every week. 

Mauro Ranallo, Corey Graves & Lawler >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Cole, JBL & Byron.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Honestly i would rather Roman as champion over this geek Ambrose .His facial expressions, His in ring ability, His whole lunatic fringe gimmick. Just fucking terrible


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Boring? Pretty much everyone in NJPW wears tights and i don't sit there thinking "Wow everyone of these wrestlers wear tights, this is so Boring!".



Way to gloss over his gear fitting the character and performers needing to stand out. What you feel about NJPW has zero to do with Dean's presentation in WWE. Everyone wearing tights in this company would be redundant. Like Reigns' riot gear and Cena jorts & sketchers, the jeans and beater have become signature for Dean as they should. He puts back on the mass and 90% of the complaints will go away overnight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone else wish Rollins would go back to this all black attire?









That attire just looked so slick and tactical like. I dunno i don't really like the new attire with the grey and black.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I really don't like the idea of commentary painting Ambrose is this guy that SHOULD NOT be WWE Champion.


WWE logic:

Guy is super over and has talent? 'He's a looney!, I can't believe this lunatic is the face of the company!'

Guy isn't over at all and has the ring skill of a dead frog? 'He's THE GUY!'


----------



## Rabid (Jan 15, 2007)

Hulk Hogan said:


> How do I know it's Vince feeding them that. :maury


It really is. Meltzer said Vince is in JBL's ear the majority of the time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else wish Rollins would go back to this all black attire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, hated the leather looking pants. Love the black and gray.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Is Ambrose finisher the only one that no one kicks up from


Three people have kicked out of Dirty Deeds once each and it's not a surprise who they are. John Cena did it last year vs Ambrose in a US Title match. Roman Reigns kicked out of Dirty Deeds during their World Title match at Survivor Series. While Brock kicked out of Dirty Deeds during their Wrestlemania match. So basically only the Supermen of the WWE can do it. Considering Ambrose is now the champ and getting a push the Dirty Deeds is even more lethal finisher. Something that could pin Reigns or Cena.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I swear to god if Ziggler wins this :cuss:

When's his contract up again? He said he was leaving when it was done.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

:lmao Ambrose speaking Spanish. Dude is very over and it bodes well that Vince was clearly putting him over in the headset via Cole and Saxton.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else wish Rollins would go back to this all black attire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black was sweet, but my favorite was the white he wore once or twice. I think Summerslam last year against Cena...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Brock's opponent to be announced at SD! Nice


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, Ambrose on spanish commentary was kind of inspired lol.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Orton v. Brock Lesnar confirmed.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

They never mention that Dolph Ziggler's brother murdered a man and they call this the reality era...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bork Laser's opponent announced on Smackdown. Who do you guys think it will be?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Orton coming back on Smackdown?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I like them together but the whole kissing thing is so cringe...sigh.


I don't have a problem with it. Miz is just rubbing it in and showing us what he gets to have and making all the drooling idiots even more jealous.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Ziggy is about to show off, for my boy Rollins! Ziggy got his groove back?


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

I like the dinamic between ambrose and rollins...

It's just unfortunate that they already fought in an hiac and trow BOTH of them from the top (sort of)... usually the hiac was the end of a long, blooded rivalry (hhh vs hbk, hhh vs foley, cena vs orton for now), and i think they'll have an hard time to top that for ambrose/rollins. 

They still can have a good payoff, but the "easy way" (the hiac) has already been used... wonder what they'll come up with


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

So, they announce it before his match and UFC and Smackdown going live. Curious.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Bork Laser's opponent announced on Smackdown. Who do you guys think it will be?


Ivan Putski


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Rollins should squash this guy.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Announcing Brock's opponent on Smackdown?!? Wow, that's one way to increase SD ratings, I guess. I'll still just read a news site, but I'm shocked they'd announce something so big on SD.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

imthegame19 said:


> Three people have kicked out of Dirty Deeds once each and it's not a surprise who they are. John Cena did it last year vs Ambrose in a US Title match. Roman Reigns kicked out of Dirty Deeds during their World Title match at Survivor Series. While Brock kicked out of Dirty Deeds during their Wrestlemania match. So basically only the Supermen of the WWE can do it. Considering Ambrose is now the champ and getting a push the Dirty Deeds is even more lethal finisher. Something that could pin Reigns or Cena.


Dirty Deeds in real life would actually do some damage unlike most finishers. Head into the concrete at full force? Ouch!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lothario said:


> Way to gloss over his gear fitting the character and performers needing to stand out. What you feel about NJPW has zero to do with Dean's presentation in WWE. Everyone wearing tights in this company would be redundant. Like Reigns' riot gear and Cena jorts & sketchers, the jeans and beater have become signature for Dean as they should. He puts back on the mass and 90% of the complaints will go away overnight.


I mentioned NJPW because you said it would be boring if everyone wore tights, so i brought up a company wore hardly no one wears clothes for ring gear and i don;t find it boring the least.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else wish Rollins would go back to this all black attire?
> 
> That attire just looked so slick and tactical like. I dunno i don't really like the new attire with the grey and black.


I just wish his fucking wrist straps would stay on, I mean last week they fell of during the opening fucking promo :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Dean Ambrose scares kids, yeah right.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolph putting on a clinic rn :clap


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else wish Rollins would go back to this all black attire?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No

Too many husbands would lose their wives to the awesome power of _the_ MAN


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Randy Orton is opponent?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

I missed a few minutes, are they talking about Brock's opponent for Summerslam?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

TakerFreak said:


> Randy Orton is opponent?


Quite possible that Orton will be the opponent.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Isn't Brock facing Owens at Summerslam? Isn't that the rumor going around?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

T0M said:


> "This will be known as the dark ages of WWE".
> 
> You're right, JBL, it will.



I think he was shooting :heston


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm surprised Vince hasn't started to make Dean walk around carrying a 2x4...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is this yet another new Col. Sanders what is there a new guy every few months


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The black was sweet, but my favorite was the white he wore once or twice. I think Summerslam last year against Cena...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> The black was sweet, but my favorite was the white he wore once or twice. I think Summerslam last year against Cena...


I agree with this.. That all white was fresh af. He's gonna have to bring it back at Summerslam.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I can't see anyone other than Orton facing Brock at Summerslam.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I can't get over how rad the ropes look. They never should have stopped using the red white and blue.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Good WWE-style match. Good psychology. Decent match calling by Ambrose. Why isn't this the main event?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Arthurgos said:


> People shitting on them having legit fun already, my god this place .


The majority of the IWC will, more often than not, follow this mindset:










Pay them no mind. :quite


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seems like Orton would be the opponent based on process of elimination. Plus it would be a great announcement since he's been off WWE TV for so long. Orton/Bork would own if Orton was psycho 2009-2011 Orton.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Bork Laser's opponent announced on Smackdown. Who do you guys think it will be?


Orton or whomever is the WWE Champion after Battleground.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God Ziggler i'm begging ya buddy, stop with the HBK attires, please just stop. HBK himself cringes when he looks at this motherfucker like "God man get your own shit and stop ripping mine off".


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> is this yet another new Col. Sanders what is there a new guy every few months


Caitlyn Jenner replaces Gaffigan and starts portraying the Colonel as part of KFC's NFL kickoff ad campaign.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

No way is Brock's opponent Orton, his return just got pushed back again.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Ironman Match said:


> I like the dinamic between ambrose and rollins...
> 
> It's just unfortunate that they already fought in an hiac and trow BOTH of them from the top (sort of)... usually the hiac was the end of a long, blooded rivalry (hhh vs hbk, hhh vs foley, cena vs orton for now), and i think they'll have an hard time to top that for ambrose/rollins.
> 
> They still can have a good payoff, but the "easy way" (the hiac) has already been used... wonder what they'll come up with




Their feud feels more like a sibling rivalry now imo. I feel like their "blood feud" came full circle after Dean stole the title from Rollins at MITB. One could definitely argue you still have a point though in that Dean has yet to get the pin Seth with both men fresh, one on one. Iirc, neither has Seth, either. All of his wins vs Ambrose were full of mischief. The intensity in their rivalry has been dialed down considerably though imo. I do wonder where they'll go from Battleground.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Good WWE-style match. Good psychology. Decent match calling by Ambrose. Why isn't this the main event?


Cause 16 man tag team, playa.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750135069998657536


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I can't see anyone other than Orton facing Brock at Summerslam.


Owens would be way better. who cares about Borton


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Useless fact: here in italy on sky, aside from actual italian commercial, they use a wwe promo video to fill the time for the USA commercial to end

It's the raw best of 1000 episodes video
It has been used since 2011
It is used in EVERY. COMMERCIAL. BREAK.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I can't see anyone other than Orton facing Brock at Summerslam.


If so this really could be a terrible match. Orton has never been one to take bumps to well with his injury record and Brock has nothing other than a fucking suplex to offer. I dont look forward to that at all


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Bork Laser's opponent announced on Smackdown. Who do you guys think it will be?


I keep hearing it was going to be Owens. Isn't that the rumor going around at the dirtsheets?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why does Ziggler tune up the band like HBK.. He needs to stop with that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I would think Dean will stand tall over Seth tonight. Seth has stood tall practically every week thus far in this feud. Plus, it is a holiday show.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> God Ziggler i'm begging ya buddy, stop with the HBK attires, please just stop. HBK himself cringes when he looks at this motherfucker like "God man get your own shit and stop ripping mine off".


Funnily enough this is true, he said on the Steve Austin Podcast people need to stop trying to be the next Shawn Michaels or whoever and try to be their own guy. Ziggler just being an exact copy of HBK at this point makes me hate him more.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

4-star match so far.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I can't believe how little I care about Ziggler. If you had told me 5 years or so ago that I would not give a shit about him I wouldn't have believed it. He hasn't changed his move set or done anything with his character. Also, the bleach blonde hair was the only thing keeping from looking generic.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What a sell by Seth.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

​


wkc_23 said:


> Why does Ziggler tune up the band like HBK.. He needs to stop with that.


And yet the guy in your sig does the Pedigree. :surprise:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Top Shelf said:


> If so this really could be a terrible match. Orton has never been one to take bumps to well with his injury record and Brock has nothing other than a fucking suplex to offer. I dont look forward to that at all


I guess if they wanted a fresh opponent Orton would be the choice. Brock's faced everyone that Vince probably deems worthy so I don't know who else they would have. Reigns or Cena again?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Really good match.


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

That no sell of the DDT..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PirateMonkE said:


> I keep hearing it was going to be Owens. Isn't that the rumor going around at the dirtsheets?


There was talk of a house show match. That's it. Owen vs Paul E on the mic would be fun.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose has to get the upper hand now, Seth has gotten it every week in this feud thus far, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Dolph equipping much more amateur wrestling in his ring style, I like it. Definitely works for him since he was a great amateur wrestler.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Why does Ziggler tune up the band like HBK.. He needs to stop with that.



Because he's a fuc*king geek, that's why


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Seth needs a finisher that is his and his alone on the roster. And no offense, but the Pedigree is quite possibly the worst executed of his moveset. I mean it's not awful, since Seth isn't awful, but it just does not fit.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh come on. Fun match, but Rollins completely no-sold that spike DDT at the end. If Roman or Cena did that, most here would be calling for their heads.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lothario said:


> Their feud feels more like a sibling rivalry now imo. I feel like their "blood feud" came full circle after Dean stole the title from Rollins at MITB. *One could definitely argue you still have a point though in that Dean has yet to get the pin Seth with both men fresh,* one on one. Iirc, neither has Seth, either. All of his wins vs Ambrose were full of mischief. The intensity in their rivalry has been dialed down considerably though imo. I do wonder where they'll go from Battleground.



Ambrose pinned Rollins at Elimination Chamber. He also pinned him on Raw in May 2015 to get in the Payback main event. Not to mention he pinned Rollins in their last match up on Smackdown last September. Even though it came after Kane music hit and distracted Rollins. So Ambrose could roll him up. Ambrose never beat Reigns though and Rollins has. While Rollins only clean victory over Ambrose was at MITB. Which happen after Ambrose let go of the title after they hit the ground.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Funnily enough this is true, he said on the Steve Austin Podcast people need to stop trying to be the next Shawn Michaels or whoever and try to be their own guy. Ziggler just being an exact copy of HBK at this point makes me hate him more.


Dumb ass has even started tuning up the band now, i couldn't believe it when he first done it a month or so ago.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And another good pedigree, too. He must've worked on it since he's come back. Good match, too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He just called Roman a joke:lmao

Making fun of him being a role model. 

McMahon family in no fucks mode.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They are trying to gain sympathy for Reigns.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Do they really think fans are going to side with Roman over Seth over this wellness violation? :lmao


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Seth: Roman needs to be taken out of the triple threat match at Battleground

*Fans cheer*

LOL


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Crowd cheering to Roman Reigns being called a joke and being taken out of the Triple Threat Match :mark:


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

Oh boy!!!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The majority of the IWC will, more often than not, follow this mindset:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins getting cheered on the mic when WWE clearly wants him to be booed.

:lmao


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

So he does a face promo bashing Reigns, and then turns heel in a split second to start hating on the fans. Rollins is in such a weird spot right now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

See how they have Rollins always bunch Roman in with the fans? "Just like Roman all of you cheat and cut corners" See when Roman comes and beats him up its like he's defending the fans. I hate that fucking reverse psychology they always try and pull.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> They are trying to gain sympathy for Reigns.


 And they are failing miserably :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They're booking it as Rollins v Reigns lol. Ambrose is an Afterthought for Rollins lol.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Dean is great


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> ​
> And yet the guy in your sig does the Pedigree. :surprise:


It will change, when he turns face.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Rollins calling out Reigns, while the WWE Champion is setting ringside. :HA


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Spanish announce table survives!!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Hate it when the tables don't collapse. If you know you're going to have a spot on them, just gimmic them to make sure.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I honestly think that all three Shield members have talent, but Seth Rollins sports entertains me way more than the other two.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Rollins compare Reigns to the crowd just after he mocks him. Redemption storyline incoming?


Nah.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Headliner said:


> He just called Roman a joke:lmao
> 
> Making fun of him being a role model.
> 
> McMahon family in no fucks mode.


Meh. It was a heel promo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good, as expected Ambrose gains the upper hand this time around.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Brock ain't gonna make it to Summer Slam. He's going to be concussed after stepping in the cage with Hunto


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

See what happens when you have a face champion that's* actually over*? The heel actually gets booed! Amazing right?!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That segment though!

My boy Rollins came out with da choppa!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins getting cheered on the mic when WWE clearly wants him to be booed.
> 
> :lmao


 Running down Roman isn't going to get anyone booed after his suspension.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I feel like they're trying to set up Rollins vs Reigns now. Which means they'll probably be on the same brand...joy *eye roll*


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

I feel like they're trying to mold Rollins from a scandalous Punk on the mic.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

That Spanish announce table didn't break... can someone please deport it back to Japan?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Finally, some outdoors shit for Wyatt. He needed to be doing this all the time.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

SAMCRO said:


> See how they have Rollins always bunch Roman in with the fans? "Just like Roman all of you cheat and cut corners" See when Roman comes and beats him up its like he's defending the fans. I hate that fucking reverse psychology they always try and pull.


I hate it too, but hey, at least it's not working. Fans were cheering Seth when he said Roman should be taken out of the Battleground match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

If Wyatts disband New Day, I'ma be pissed af.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wyatt's cutting a promo somewhere other than the ring and that dark room? Am i dreaming?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First time Dean has got the upperhand in this feud. About time.

I don't like how they're making it seem as if Rollins is feuding with Roman rather than Dean. I get that they have to include Reigns because he isn't there, but meh..


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

How many times are we going to endure this same shit with The Wyatt's? Their shit is so played out.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Vince is dumb as fuck for letting Rollins say all of that on Roman. It's not gonna get Roman any sympy.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> ​
> And yet the guy in your sig does the Pedigree. :surprise:


At least Seth has the excuse that his finisher got banned. Ziggler just trying anything he can to stay relevant including just copy literally everything about Shawn Michaels.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This Wyatt promo is BAD ASS as fugg!!!!!!!!!!

2 bad WWE will squander it! SMDH.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;60999145 said:


> Meh. It was a heel promo.


It just feels different. It really feels like WWE is pissed off at Roman since he's the number 2 guy in the company so they are using Rollins to voice their frustrations.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Good Wyatt promo.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Bray still the best on the roster.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Straw Hat said:


> They're booking it as Rollins v Reigns lol. Ambrose is an Afterthought for Rollins lol.



You're allowing your bias get in the way of reason. He derided Roman because they're trying to get Reigns cheered. He also spent the last 60 seconds claiming Dean "stole his life" and declaring he'd pin him this time. I know it's hard to when it's a performer you don't like, but not being objective over silly things such as a three minute heel promo absolutely ruins your credibility. You're a much better poster than this.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Ambrose has to get the upper hand now, Seth has gotten it every week in this feud thus far, I'm pretty sure.


Ambrose got the upper hand the first week on Raw. He stood over Rollins and Reigns at the end of Raw. Then Rollins tried to attack him on Smackdown but Rollins ended up running away from Ambrose. Last week Rollins got the upper hand, and then tonight Ambrose got it back.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

There are no words to say how much I enjoy Seth since his return
He's truly on fire


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Nother pointless Wyatt family segment. I'd fear my cat before I ever feared any of those phoney balonies


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> He just called Roman a joke:lmao
> 
> Making fun of him being a role model.
> 
> McMahon family in no fucks mode.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Back to doing the same stuff with the Wyatts *already.*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> At least Seth has the excuse that his finisher got banned. Ziggler just trying anything he can to stay relevant including just copy literally everything about Shawn Michaels.


And the authority storyline and association with Triple H too.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Headliner said:


> It just feels different. It really feels like WWE is pissed off at Roman since he's the number 2 guy in the company so they are using Rollins to voice their frustrations.


You might be right. But so far, the only two characters that have been critical off him have been heels - Rollins, Stephanie.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jack Thwagger said:


> If Wyatts disband New Day, I'ma be pissed af.


Bruh, it's what The Wyatt's need for DAT HEAT... they NEEEEED dat type of heat!!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

As a side note I just saw online that the Wyatts have been losing 3 on 2 handicap matches against Big Show and Kane at house shows recently... Great job, WWE.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

With that Rollins promo, you can tell they're building a sympathy comeback story for Reigns. Reigns & Rollins are gonna be the two on the same brand.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

okay so it would be kind of funny if new day pastiched that promo in like a sort of candy land thing they could mock up a unicorn with a white horse or some shit ... i dunno lol.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Well seeing as John "10 minute stump speech" Cena is coming its time for me to go to bed.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

No Steph and Shane tonight?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I still think its amazing Reigns is gonna be absent for the entire build to Battleground then just show up at the ppv and disappear after the match again. Whats the fucking point in that? Lol dude violates the wellness policy but WWE is so intent on having The Shield triple Threat they're allowing him to wrestle at the ppv.

We all know the fucker aint winning at the ppv, having him remain in the match just makes the match a little more predictable thus making it a little less exciting.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

PirateMonkE said:


> Seth: Roman needs to be taken out of the triple threat match at Battleground
> 
> *Fans cheer*
> 
> LOL


And rightfully so. It makes no sense for Roman to be in the match kayfabe and non kayfabe.

Stephanie thinks he embarrassed the company and already hates him so her allowing him to still be in the match makes no sense.

So Roman's punishment is that doesn't work for 30 days and gets a main event spot at Battleground. A great message sent to the WWE lockerroom.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> First time Dean has got the upperhand in this feud. About time.
> 
> I don't like how they're making it seem as if Rollins is feuding with Roman rather than Dean. I get that they have to include Reigns because he isn't there, but meh..


They're trying to make sure you remember that Roman's still in the match, but they're having Seth focus far too much on him. Seth should subtly mention Roman but have his attention fully set on Dean. But whatever. Dean and Seth were great together tonight. They can do no wrong together.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

God Movement said:


> Bray still the best on the roster.



Maybe he will fight Brock at Summerslam. They will have over a month to build up Bray and promote the match.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Zigberg said:


> How many times are we going to endure this same shit with The Wyatt's? Their shit is so played out.


You mean they can't get Chumlee from Pawn Stars over?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> First time Dean has got the upperhand in this feud. About time.
> 
> I don't like how they're making it seem as if Rollins is feuding with Roman rather than Dean. I get that they have to include Reigns because he isn't there, but meh..



This coming from a Rollins fan? Maybe there is hope for this forum after all. They are making Dean seem like more of a title holder and not a champion. That's not good.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Great Promo from The Wyatts :mark:

Bray rocking the dreads.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> First time Dean has got the upperhand in this feud. About time.
> 
> I don't like how they're making it seem as if Rollins is feuding with Roman rather than Dean. I get that they have to include Reigns because he isn't there, but meh..


I see it more so as them using the heel to try to get heat for the guy they actually want as face. He still laid into Dean. Either way, I'm expecting Roman and Seth to end up on the same show. They'll fight it for as long as they can but the real money is with a face/tweener Rollins vs a heel Reigns.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

[QUOTEAmbrose got the upper hand the first week on Raw. He stood over Rollins and Reigns at the end of Raw. Then Rollins tried to attack him on Smackdown but Rollins ended up running away from Ambrose. Last week Rollins got the upper hand, and then tonight Ambrose got it back.[/QUOTE]

I didn't count the night after he won the title, because he just won it the night before and Reigns was still there. There was also the Raw when Seth was doing commentary for Dean's main event match and he pedigreed Dean TWICE after the match as Raw went off the air. There was more of Rollins standing tall, too.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Been hearing them same boring promos from Bray for over 2 year now and i cant recall 1 time were the Wyatts come out of a feud looking dominant


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Go away Corbin


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't like how they're making it seem as if Rollins is feuding with Roman rather than Dean. I get that they have to include Reigns because he isn't there, but meh..


Seems a strong indication that Seth and Roman will be the ones to lead RAW and so they are planting the seeds of a post-draft rivalry. Don't mind it as long as they are booked and presented as equals and Seth does not ends up playing a supporting role to a Roman superman push as the only top guy.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Le Wyatt Fam with that vignette calling back to their backwoods' roots. :mark:

It's definitely time for Woods to test the water. >



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Don't worry, brah. The IWC isn't all doom and gloom.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lavidavi35 said:


> They're trying to make sure you remember that Roman's still in the match, but they're having Seth focus far too much on him. Seth should subtly mention Roman but have his attention fully set on Dean. But whatever. Dean and Seth were great together tonight. They can do no wrong together.


Exactly, they need to mention Roman and remind people that he's in he match. It can't be all Ambrose/Rollins stuff. That we already saw last week and again after Rollins promo on Reigns. It is a three way match lol.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Maybe he will fight Brock at Summerslam. They will have over a month to build up Bray and promote the match.


Makes sense actually. Brock won't always be there, especially if he gets hurt at UFC 200. Bray can carry a feud by himself (Undertaker) while Orton doesn't really have that skill.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Vicki!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vicki!!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Its like, WWE reads this forum or something they've dropped the All American thing mid show and its actually shaping up to be a good show.

VICKIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

please pull the trigger on Corbin vs Orton. 


oh for the love of all that is holy, no.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> This coming from a Rollins fan? Maybe there is hope for this forum after all. They are making Dean seem like more of a title holder and not a champion. That's not good.


Doubt there's much hope with people like you around, tbh..


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Holy Shit Vickie! I missed you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Vickie and that damn voice.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Stephanie to destroy Vickie in 3...2...1...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*EXCUUUUSE HERRRR!!!!*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

YES! THE QUEEN DIVA IS BACK AND LOOKING GORGEOUS AS EVER.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

WTF! I come back up stairs from commercial and I see Vickie on my TV? WTF!?!?!?!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Vickie can still get that heat! :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

JBL acting like he's surprised.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Did the roster forgot how pedigree works?

I swear, half of the time they put their arm in "pedigree position" WAY before seth locks them. It happened even for hhh, but lately i've seen this "mistake" more often...


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Seems a strong indication that Seth and Roman will be the ones to lead RAW and so they are planting the seeds of a post-draft rivalry. Don't mind it as long as they are booked and presented as equals and Seth does not ends up playing a supporting role to a Roman superman push as the only top guy.


That's always the worry though. Seth being sacrificed for the sake of Vince's stubbornness with Reigns.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Vickie with the boss lesbian cruise resort hair cut.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

slay mom


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My gawd... Vickie is still a GOAT heel. She hasn't lost a step... she's even better now!!! Mother of gawd...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

We want Kurt


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Does Vickis gold necklace say Cougar ? 

:duck


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steph please save us from the chipmunk!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen Diva should be running Smackdown. #VickiRunsSmackdownLive


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Vicki shouting too loud for viewers who are watching this at 2:40am.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Her voice is so bad:lmao


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Vickie Guerrero makes my penis maneuver in my trousers just a little bit because I honestly think she'd be good in bed.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

imthegame19 said:


> Ambrose pinned Rollins at Elimination Chamber. He also pinned him on Raw in May 2015 to get in the Payback main event. Not to mention he pinned Rollins in their last match up on Smackdown last September. Even though it came after Kane music hit and distracted Rollins. So Ambrose could roll him up. Ambrose never beat Reigns though and Rollins has. While Rollins only clean victory over Ambrose was at MITB. Which happen after Ambrose let go of the title after they hit the ground.


Ambrose ever pinning Seth clean is news to me.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

#vickyrunssmackdownlivestartingjuly19onlyonusanetwork


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

There she is......Miss. America on the july 4th edition of raw. :lol


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

No Stephanie or Shane confirmed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vicki got big again.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> [QUOTEAmbrose got the upper hand the first week on Raw. He stood over Rollins and Reigns at the end of Raw. Then Rollins tried to attack him on Smackdown but Rollins ended up running away from Ambrose. Last week Rollins got the upper hand, and then tonight Ambrose got it back.


I didn't count the night after he won the title, because he just won it the night before and Reigns was still there. There was also the Raw when Seth was doing commentary for Dean's main event match and he pedigreed Dean TWICE after the match as Raw went off the air. There was more of Rollins standing tall, too.[/QUOTE]



This is only the third Raw since he won the title. Last week was the only week Rollins stood tall. When Ambrose/AJ wrestled and Rollins was doing commentary.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Stephanie to destroy Vickie in 3...2...1...


Nah, Shane and Stephanie can't be bothered to show up at this trainwreck of a show.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

#overkill


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Disappointed that Kane isn't wearing a Captain America mask.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fuck off JBL, such a cringeworthy mother fucker.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Jesus Christ, Big Show's gonna do the Bill Pullman speech from Independence Day.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

16 men tag match?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kane is from the DEPTHS OF FUCKING HELL why is he fighting for Team USA?


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Swagger sighting.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Nevermind the all american BS is back :cuss:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Big Show is Captain America.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

This is terrible!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yay a pointless cluster fuck tag match with like 30 guys that means nothing and wont do anything but fill time. If this is the main event i swear i'm not watching.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is pathetically bad.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

imthegame19 said:


> I didn't count the night after he won the title, because he just won it the night before and Reigns was still there. There was also the Raw when Seth was doing commentary for Dean's main event match and he pedigreed Dean TWICE after the match as Raw went off the air. There was more of Rollins standing tall, too.




This is only the third Raw since he won the title. Last week was the only week Rollins stood tall. When Ambrose/AJ wrestled and Rollins was doing commentary.[/QUOTE]

SD, too. I don't think so, but okay...


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Kane is from the DEPTHS OF FUCKING HELL why is he fighting for Team USA?


LMAO @ Depths of hell..


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

This team makes me ashamed to be American


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Only staying up to see Owens and Sami tag at this point, hope they get to showcase how good of a team they where together furthering there feud more for many fans.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Kane is from the DEPTHS OF FUCKING HELL why is he fighting for Team USA?


Who's on each team?


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Kane is from the DEPTHS OF FUCKING HELL why is he fighting for Team USA?


cos its the same place


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Miss the old days of RAW is WAR, when the WWF was more like an adult-sport than a kid targeted show.

How come WWE doesn't use police officers anymore when they escort interrupters out of the arena. 

Just having someone wearing a black polo shirt and black slacks look pretty lame.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

This OTT Americana shit is beyond painful. I might puke.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Kane is from the DEPTHS OF FUCKING HELL why is he fighting for Team USA?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep, I'm definitely rooting for Team International.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

This is fucking cringe-worthy


----------



## Shifde (Jun 8, 2016)

Okkk she returns no Steph, NO Shane, No one interrupts her? what a waste she should just beat up both security fucks for that nonsense


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What the fuck am I watching?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Wait, isn't Kane from Hell or something? How can he be on Team America?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Half of team USA are former World Champions!!! USA!!! USA!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark: at Mizark and Swagger rocking their U.S.-themed gear and both Ryder and Show debuting new U.S.-themed attire.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:maury Omg that patriotic theme makes it more hilarious.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Demon Kane is an American?

Demon Kane is standing attention?

WTF?!? Fugg you WWE. Kane, u is a bytch boi!


----------



## StylesP1 (Jun 19, 2016)

Mark Henry looks like he is in great shape. Looks better than he has the last decade.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Team America ready to take that L :mj2


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So cringe. The way Vince gets over the top with patriotism you would think he was a 40 year veteran that served in every war and has numerous medals of honor.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> At least Seth has the excuse that his finisher got banned. Ziggler just trying anything he can to stay relevant including just copy literally everything about Shawn Michaels.


Yeah... good point. My bad. :frown2:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SWAGGER


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Welp. So they've gotten all of the worthwhile segments out of the way. And now a patriot comedy promo. That's my cue!













*disclaimer - damn shame what they've done to Kane.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Nevermind the all american BS is back :cuss:


You'd think as a Scot you'd love unions. United Kingdom, European Union, a Scandinavia Union. :eyeroll2


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Kane is from the DEPTHS OF FUCKING HELL why is he fighting for Team USA?


Maybe it's vince taking a shot at modern democratic america ("USA is an hellish place today")? 

Did big show said it's an ELIMINATION match? Oh my...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big SLow's speech, so inspiring, so motivating...I feel an urge, I must...go to the bathroom and hurl!!!


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lothario said:


> Ambrose ever pinning Seth clean is news to me.


Happen at Elimination Chamber and on Raw in May 2015. Authority tried to cheat and cost Ambrose the match both times. But Ambrose overcame the odds and won. He did beat Rollins on Smackdown last September, but Kane music hit and Rollins looked at the entrance. So that was a win for Ambrose due to Kane distraction I guess.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> That's always the worry though. Seth being sacrificed for the sake of Vince's stubbornness with Reigns.


Let's hope they have enough brains to avoid doing that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its so funny how they only pull Swagger away from Main Event and Superstars to take part in a USA vs foreigners match. Lol is that all he's good for? Its like if a foreign heel is insulting America they'll throw Swagger out there to job, or like tonight with a goofy American patriot tag match. Dude should just ask for his release and see how it goes in TNA or somewhere else.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Kane is from the DEPTHS OF FUCKING HELL why is he fighting for Team USA?


Hell's Kitchen, perhaps?

I like that it's an elimination match, only because I love traditional Survivor Series matches. God, I wish they'd make Survivor Series important again.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Welp, Other than the Ambrose/Rollins segment, this Raw has been a complete train wreck. Hopefully Cena/Styles can salvage it a bit, but even if they do, this is still the worst Raw since before 'Mania.

ffs


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

These anti smoking commercials are laughably bad.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Lol this merica stuff is so obnoxious


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Its so funny how they only pull Swagger away from Main Event and Superstars to take part in a USA vs foreigners match. Lol is that all he's good for?


Yes, Swagger sucks.


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Can Steph or Shane save this show? or just make it worse? lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So Rusev crushed and both Seth and Dean rocked their matches. What else is left?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

FYI, Hell is actually Chicago, so Kane on Team USA is appropriate....Well, Chicago and Detroit share Hell on alternate days.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

"I tried really hard; it was close" :eyeroll


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

poor tyler breeze he had so much potential and they ruined him


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

That's fucked up Dolph. :lmao


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

A Vickie & a Dolph reunion! Lmao


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Scumbag Ziggler :lmao


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Doubt there's much hope with people like you around, tbh..


Well since today is the 4th of July...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected]

U FUNNY BRUH!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"Yeah I lost again"
Self aware Ziggler is the best.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Well since today is the 4th of July...


You initiated it. :shrug


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Amber B said:


> "Yeah I lost again"
> Self aware Ziggler is the best.


Is that self rollins in that gif


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

R-Trizzle and Gold-Rizzle..............CRINGE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear WWE only keeps Swagger employed to feed to foreign heels. Dude needs to wise up like Cody and see what else is out there.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> You initiated it. :shrug


How?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

D*mnit Dolph, Vickie could've rebooted you.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Yay a pointless cluster fuck tag match with like 30 guys that means nothing and wont do anything but fill time. If this is the main event i swear i'm not watching.


And that's the match type I love the most: a ton of guys, a ton of moves, a ton of action...can't fail. It's going to be good.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Vickie Guerrero makes my penis maneuver in my trousers just a little bit because I honestly think she'd be good in bed.


Must be, considering who her husband was....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Golden Truth is what WWE has come to.

Alright then..


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I assume the Vaudevillians will go over.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I wonder what the homeless would think about that food fight segment.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Spidey said:


> Who's on each team?


Show, Kane, Dudleyz, Crews, Swagger, Henry and Ryder (Team USA) vs Team International: Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Sheamus, Chris Jericho, Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro and Lucha Dragons.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Some hippie comedy writer has been writing in the word chakra for like the past month


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm so happy I didn't spend money on tickets to this crapfest


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why are the Vaude Villians jobbers FFS


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

How the fugg does someone as talented as R-Truth STILL IS at 44.... 40 fuggin' 4... stuck doing dumb ish for so many years?!

R-Truth is a bigger wasted black talent than both Benjamin and Kofi, imho.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Vaudevillians are done already.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn the V Villains hit bottom quick.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Man, WWE sure gave up on the Vaudevillains awfully quick. lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A tag team from a by gone era, indeed...:lol


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, the Vaudevillains have officially replaced the Ascension....Sad really.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

WHY!? WHY ARE THE VAUDEVILLAINS JOBBING TO GOLDEN TRUTH!? :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

What the fuck?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> How?


"This coming from a Rollins fan? Maybe there is hope for this forum afterall."

Last time I checked, no one enjoys being talked down to.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Poor Vaudevillians. It's better to stay in NXT until the time is right. They were fucked when they debuted the same week as Enzo and Cass.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Golden Truth beating The Vaudevillains is definitely bittersweet, since I love both teams (as well as Breezango). Oh well, hopefully all three get pushed soon into becoming viable title contenders and then win the titles down the road.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Headliner said:


> Show, Kane, Dudleyz, Crews, Swagger, Henry and Ryder (Team USA) vs Team International: Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn, Sheamus, *Chris Jericho*, Alberto Del Rio, Cesaro and Lucha Dragons.


Wasn't Jericho born in New York? :lol


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

JDP2016 said:


> This coming from a Rollins fan? Maybe there is hope for this forum after all. They are making Dean seem like more of a title holder and not a champion. That's not good.


You clearly have no idea what your talking about. The first night Ambrose was champ he stood over a fallen Rollins/Reigns. Last week on Raw he beat AJ Styles and now has beat the IC Champion Miz clean on back to back shows. Not to mention he left Rollins laying on the announcer table. Ambrose is being booked as a strong champion if anything. If Reigns did the same stuff over the last three weeks, people would be complainning about him being superman and such.


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm not even trying to understand what are they doing with the tag division anymore


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Everyone not named The Shield, Big E and Xavier Woods need to just go back to NXT and start over. 
Fucking hell. 



birthday_massacre said:


> Is that self rollins in that gif


You know it :rollins


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

I could deal with Breezango losing to Golden Truths so VV would have somewhat credible opponents to beat... but this... just wtf...


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Vaudevillains are done. They just lost to a comedy jobber team in like 2 minutes, even though they was in a big tag title match at MITB. Fucking Golden Truth has jobbed to Breeze and Fandango like 2 or 3 times already, yet The Vaudevillians got squashed by them in 2 minutes? Lol they are beyond done.

Bet they came into work and saw the call sheet and had to do a double take "Wait we're losing to those guys?".


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Wasn't Jericho born in New York? :lol


He's from Winnipeg, you stupid idiot.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> "This coming from a Rollins fan? Maybe there is hope for this forum afterall."
> 
> Last time I checked, no one enjoys being talked down to.



Most people can't stand seeing their favorites get the short end against another wrestler but you seem okay with it. That's what I was trying to say.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Wasn't Jericho born in New York? :lol


Ya. They change how they see fit with locations. It's weird. For most of Jericho's career he was announced as being from Canada. Then in like 03-04, they announced him as living in Manhattan before going back to Canada.

Did the same with Benoit. They started saying he resided in Atlanta, GA.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Reading through this thread I'm glad I'm not tuning in tonight
Good God


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Wasn't Jericho born in New York? :lol


Then you have Crews on Team USA when he's from Nigeria lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This bag of steaming shit again.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Oh god the Make Darren Young Straight Again bullshit fpalm


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Golden Truth are not even a remotely funny comedy team. Speaking of not funny, is this Darren Young thing supposed to be funny?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

JDP2016 said:


> Most people can't stand seeing their favorites get the short end against another wrestler but you seem okay with it. That's what I was trying to say.


Nah, Seth is my favorite and I was ok with Dean getting the upper hand there. It is all about things being done in a way that make sense. Seth had been getting the upper hand so it is nice to balance things out a bit by letting Dean get the upper hand too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Most people can't stand seeing their favorites get the short end against another wrestler but you seem okay with it. That's what I was trying to say.


I agree it shouldn't happen as much as it did when Seth was Champ in 2015. But tonight? Seth has been booked strong since coming back and has practically stood tall every week since coming back. He (or anyone) can't and shouldn't stand tall EVERY week. That's all I'm saying. He also won clean tonight.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't know where WWE is going with these segments.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Wasn't Jericho born in New York? :lol


Also, he ripped Canada a new asshole back at Roadblock :lol


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

How is this shit segment still a thing?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why are Backlund and Young always in separate locations?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is it just me or does it look like Bob Backland is reading from cue cards


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Cross Fit Chicken Wing?

Because I had to, that's why.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

He was never great at any point you old mad bastard.


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

This is fucking terrible. Why not just have them cut the promo in the same room?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Yay Super Cena fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

They BETTER fuggin strap a rocket to D-Young, if they're going to keep making Backlund boost his ass up like this. Giving him your finisher?!? DA FUGG!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Why does John Cena talk to himself at the beginning of his entrance?


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

LOL crappy tag team match will be teh main event?

They really are dropping the ball on this RAW.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I've always wanted a motivational tea towel. Thanks John/WWE Shop.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I don't know where WWE is going with these segments.


Neither does the WWE


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What's closing RAW? Balor or Angle?

Nevermind, that tag thing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I need #TheFinalDeletion right now. Fuck waiting til tomorrow.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Guys, could it be possible that today we will be witnesses of a Big Show heel turn? :mark:


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Why does John Cena talk to himself at the beginning of his entrance?


Because he's a wanker.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

PirateMonkE said:


> This is fucking terrible. Why not just have them cut the promo in the same room?


After the world's largest food fight that Darren participated in, I don't think Backlund could ever look him dead in the face. 2 months of work went completely down the drain. :lol


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Cena shitting on the crowd. LOL


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God the crossface chickenwing is the shittiest fucking finisher ever, i hope Darren Young only occasionally uses that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena indirectly acknowledging that this show sucks so the crowd isn't into it.:lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, Cena, get on with it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It's sad that they have to have their biggest star ask why the crowd is dead. :heston


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Wasn't Jericho born in New York? :lol


He was. But Canadian, so having him be part of Team World makes sense.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cena can get any dead crowd to wake up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Nah, Seth is my favorite and I was ok with Dean getting the upper hand there. It is all about things being done in a way that make sense. Seth had been getting the upper hand so it is nice to balance things out a bit by letting Dean get the upper hand too.


Yep. Some fans today think a wrestler should stand tall EVERY week. It's weird.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena's corny David Silver ass trying to hype up a crowd that would rather drink Clorox.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Of course they are disappointed John, they wasted money buying tickets to a terrible show


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Leather Rebel said:


> Guys, could it be possible that today we will be witnesses of a Big Show heel turn? :mark:


Yes but he will turn face again by the end of the show


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Patriotism is really fucking stupid...just sayin'


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So sick of Cena's "Come on get up and and get excited! come on guys are you excited!" pandering ass promos.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Dead crowd sitting on their hands for the large majority of the night until Roman Reigns' name is mentioned, which then triggers almost the entire crowd to boo very loudly and cheer loudly when Rollins was slandering him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> So sick of Cena's "Come on get up and and get excited! come on guys are you excited!" pandering ass promos.


And then you will see people in here say, "Wow! What a promo by Cena!"

:ha


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Luke Gallows is only in his early 30's


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Where is Sex Ferguson to save us?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Cena trying to wake up a kinda dead crowd. It's not the best Raw ever, but I've seen a lot worse. The Ambrose and Rollins matches back to back were fun, the women's segment was pretty good, and it was nice to see Vickie again. The Merica stuff is cheesy but everybody should have been prepared for that on a 4th of July show.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Cena's shining up that shovel real nice.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Yikes that silly tag match is ending the show? They should have kept Ambrose/Miz main event. But I guess the angle with Ambrose doing commentary for Rollins match next and fight between the two afterwards couldn't happen. Still that tag match is going to be a pretty terrible main event.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

John Cena-Living proof Vince hates wrestling and resents it's fans.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Still dumb as fuck they have AJ Styles as a heel. But then again every over babyface must turn heel when they feud with Cena.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Yes but he will turn face again by the end of the show


FOR AMERICA.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

AJ and the Club want their ice cream bars


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> God the crossface chickenwing is the shittiest fucking finisher ever, i hope Darren Young only occasionally uses that.


And here I am hoping Darren Young never steps foot in a wrestling ring again :draper2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Time for AJ to make some witty remarks and then Cena to go on to bury him on the mic and not allow AJ to get in a comeback making him look like a pathetic bitch.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Powers that be? Da fuq is this WCW shit


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Leather Rebel said:


> FOR AMERICA.


Murrica !


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Cena's shovel is bigger than your insurance policy AJ

...just sayin'.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

AJ the GOD


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

The Usos return confirmed fpalm


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

AJ is preachin' tonight.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Hahaha, I just realized WWE has trusted AJ Styles more mic time in less than 6 months than TNA did for the whole 10 years.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

The depiction of Cena on his T-shirt looks more like a young Mike Tyson than Cena.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

AJ finally mentioned WWE's biggest logic hole... babyfaces never help each other out anymore!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If WWE doesn't like the internet and it's 'inside knowledge',

then why do they keep pandering to it with the 'winks' of 'burying, shovel' etc.

Hypocrites.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Cue in Cena's bitch boys


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lyanna said:


> The Usos return confirmed fpalm


Nooooooooo !!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

STAHP.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Leather Rebel said:


> Guys, could it be possible that today we will be witnesses of a Big Show heel turn? :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao AFTER WEEKX10


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good promo but the shovel stuff is running it's course. I like the high school bully every time you come here were going to beat you up though


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Gold.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"I'm gonna beat up John Cena" :lol


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> They BETTER fuggin strap a rocket to D-Young, if they're going to keep making Backlund boost his ass up like this. Giving him your finisher?!? DA FUGG!!!


Darren Young was never great to begin with. I'm livid that they're actually considering giving him such a great finisher when he is literally nobody. Wtf!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is crap.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahahaha at this promo!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Cuttin and a Struttin.. :lol


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Did Cena wanted to laugh?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This promo is pretty good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Wrap up presents with my hot Asian wife :lol


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

I guess AJ forgot that he took the Dirty Deeds last week and got beat by the WWE Champion Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

2 samoan pieceso of shit inc


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

"With my hot Asian wife"

Machine Gun is gold :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"Hot Asian Wife" :lol

For some reason this made me think of when you order Chinese Food and the person on the phone says the same thing every single time: "10 min" :lol


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

#BeatUpJohnCena


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

The Club should dress up like Dixie Carter.












I mean, after that, what's the point of beating up Cena after that?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was pretty bad..


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

wkc_23 said:


> "I'm gonna beat up John Cena" :lol


They need to make that into a shirt.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"My hot Asian wife"


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

One of AJ's best promos.. I'm dying.. This is fantastic


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KURT ANGLE OMGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm gonna wrap presents with my hot asian wife and then I'm gonna beat up John Cena.. Karl Anderson is gold :lol


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

That was a fantastic promo. Incredible how trying to come up with something different to say, instead of the same repetitive crap every week works.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Of course they attach Cena to Enzo & Cass. Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Enzo & Cass over the Usos. Hmm.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Help is on the way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WHY?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Cena did say he wanted to work with Enzo & Cass.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

That's a welcomed surprise instead of the Usos


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

When Enzo and Cena feud one day it's going to be fucking awesome


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ and Club GEEKED out again.

:ha


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I guess those rumors of Cena looking to work with those two were real


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Welp time for fans to turn on Enzo and Cass, it was fun while it lasted :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hulk Hogan 2.0 :cena3 has teamed up with New Age Outlaws 2.0


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cryme Tyme and Cena Vanilla remix


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> When Enzo and Cena feud one day it's going to be fucking awesome


Sounds like it'd be a short feud.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Thank God it wasn't the Uso's that came out to help.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ and Club made to look inferior again.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh look Cena attaching himself to a popular tag team "hey guys look you love Enzo and Cass and so do i! will you cheer me now please?" what a surprise....


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

Geek out the Club and have Cena leech off Enzo and Cas


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

Karl Anderson putting over his hot asian wife :lmao:lmao


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

T0M said:


> Of course they attach Cena to Enzo & Cass. Why wouldn't they?


That succubus Cena needs to feed.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I thought that was going to lead to a match. I guess it could go down on Smackdown.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Surely Becky has this match in the bag, no?


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

The Club DELIVERED on that promo. #BeatUpJohnCena will be trending tonight lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Goddamit why? Enzo and Cass just lost like half their cool factor by linking to Cena. New Day or Usos would have been way more fitting.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> WHY?


REASONS.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

So why are they repeating matches we just saw on SD?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Why are they doing the first Shield triple threat at this C-PPV?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> That was pretty bad..


 Is it because Rollins wasn't cutting that promo? I'm sure you'd be eating that up.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, Enzo and Cass are now officially the USO's...well, maybe they can salvage their careers in TNA after Cena forgets they exist after feeding off their popularity.

Cena=popularity sucker.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok so what's the name of Anderson's hot asian wife?

Please....


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Beggining the day in a story againts Social Outcast to ending in a story with John Cena is a rollercoaster of push.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> AJ and Club GEEKED out again.
> 
> :ha


Ummmmm sure. If that's how you want to read that interaction.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That sprint ad is so dumb. LIke anyone cares an actor in their ad used to be in ads for verizon lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This works. I'm guessing Enzo/Cass/Cena and Club all get drafted to Smackdown so they can continue the feud together. Expect a few six man tags out of this and at least Anderson/Gallows & Enzo/Cass have a feud now.

Working with Cena may make them less cool in the eyes of some, but having the Cena co-sign will help them.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

The result of the last time (that I can recall) Cena allied with a tag team.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena's punk ass always trying to get involved with fresher talent. 

Prepare for the Boston/Southern blaccent promos, y'all!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Holy shit are they really doing a USA vs everybody match lol. I get its the 4th but man is this going to be corny.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh God, whoever called John Boy leeching off of Team SAWFT's overness might've been right on the money. D:


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So Paul, the former Verizon guy, point is "Switch to Sprint, They're almost as good as Verizon."


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Club looks so weak! Vince is sitting back laughing the whole time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Heel AJ is money.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Straw Hat said:


> Is it because Rollins wasn't cutting that promo? I'm sure you'd be eating that up.


Really? The person who said all of 2015 that Rollins needed to work on his promos big time, that being me?

Please. Go start another thread crying about the Shield, bro. Not my fault that promo sucked and the Club got cucked out.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Why not Balor to save the day and take his club back. ZZZ at this lack of Balor.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> AJ and Club GEEKED out again.


Nah, Aj/Club got the upper hand this pass RAW and beat up Cena. Only fair Cena gets the upper hand here.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

BECKY!!!!! :becky


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> That sprint ad is so dumb. LIke anyone cares an actor in their ad used to be in ads for verizon lol


Somewhere some asshole really does care though that's the sad part.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

T0M said:


> Why are they doing the first Shield triple threat at this C-PPV?


Yeah its dumb but i think Reigns violating the wellness policy forced them to do it on Battleground, since one of the 3 will definitely be drafted to another show on the draft and Reigns wont be back until after the draft, so this is their only chance i guess.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Ummmmm sure. If that's how you want to read that interaction.


You must've missed how it ended..


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

here comes summer raes theme song ... damn you wwe, damn you to hell!

Oh NO .... these guys


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Shining Stars are still a thing.. Get rid of that gimmick already.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

When will they finally release Primo and Epico?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Come to Puerto Rico, the shining star of bankruptcy and unemployment.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe Becky will actually wrestle this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The biggest sign the Shining Stars have failed (well, besides not having matches on Raw)- instead of filming stuff in Puerto Rico, now they stand in front of a green screen. :lol


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Those Primo and Epico vignettes are absolutely woeful. Please stop.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Becky Lynch. One of the most popular wrestlers for Wrestling Forum sigs, from my experience. If she achieves nothing else in her career, she has that.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Huh. AJ Styles with the promo of the night. Who would have thunk it.

Also, :lol at "Hot Asian wife"

Anyways, I think I can tune out of Raw now. The best shit is over and done with.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Becky to win this for sure, should probably be as competitive as Summer vs Sasha on SD.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol i love how WWE has stopped them from wrestling all together and just relegated them to a weekly ad for Puerto Rico.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Beckys thighs are goat.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

CAMVP said:


> The Club looks so weak! Vince is sitting back laughing the whole time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're just fine. They're heels. When they have the numbers they're dominant. When they don't they aren't. 

Welcome to prowrestling 101.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

@Dolorian

I just don't think they've come off as legit threats to Cena. Just my opinion.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw: Fireworks, BBQ &amp; Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*

How are the Club looking weak? They're heels for fucks sakes, that's just normal booking. 

Corporate ministry, DX, all the other heel factions all were cleared out of the ring by whatever faces.

It doesn't make them weak.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That battleground graphic card looks pretty sick this year.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Summer can't even beat Sasha..... so this means she will beat Becky Lynch.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME? Camel Midget Banks beats up both Dana Brooke AND Charlotte aaaaaand Becky is struggling with Summer fucking Rae? This fucking company fpalm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Becky please stop wrestling in a girdle, you aren't fat are you? Girl wont ever show her stomach.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Summer Rae never wins but it seems like she is improving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> That battleground graphic card looks pretty sick this year.


It does, they did a nice job with it. PPV looks top tier.


----------



## Ironman Match (Sep 28, 2014)

I know the mantra, everything is fake, take it easy, just enjoy the show...

But AJ + the club just destroyed cena with fist on the head. NOT the "weak" elbow or open punch or gloved punches, just straight up punches on the head. For half a minute more or less. and cena popped up, sprinting and taunting, 15 seconds later!!!

I mean, there's minor sell, there' no sell... and there's straight up forgetting what happened 15 seconds ago.
Sorry cena, no amount of flips, jumps and hurracanaras will convince me you have an above average ring psychology


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

ooh very bad botch.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw: Fireworks, BBQ &amp; Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*



Hulk Hogan said:


> How are the Club looking weak? They're heels for fucks sakes, that's just normal booking.
> 
> Corporate ministry, DX, all the other heel factions all were cleared out of the ring by whatever faces.
> 
> It doesn't make them weak.


NWO were heels and they did not lose for a long time in WCW. the club should not be looking like geeks for close to a year before losing


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: WWE Raw: Fireworks, BBQ &amp; Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*



Hulk Hogan said:


> How are the Club looking weak? They're heels for fucks sakes, that's just normal booking.
> 
> Corporate ministry, DX, all the other heel factions all were cleared out of the ring by whatever faces.
> 
> It doesn't make them weak.


The people that are saying it, I don't think it's just in re: this feud. They've been booked mostly weak their entire stay here. Tonight didn't do anyone any favors.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

What a fucking botch


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Summers body


:damn


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Beck-sploder? its Bex-Plex you fucking moron.


----------



## Irrelevant (Jun 27, 2016)

Woot! Becky wins!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw: Fireworks, BBQ &amp; Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*



birthday_massacre said:


> NWO were heels and they did not lose for a long time in WCW. the club should not be looking like geeks for close to a year before losing


Yeah but what can you do, no way would they have been booked as strong as NWO, unless maybe they were booking themselves.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

bad botch, but honestly summer is good in the ring but that is what happens when you keep someone out of the ring for so damn long, rusty as fuck and accidents.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What was the botch? The streaming is hot garbage tonight and it is lagging like crazy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Becky was impressive tonight. Natalya is in trouble.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

What was up with that botch, though? It looked terrible.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw: Fireworks, BBQ &amp; Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*



ShowStopper said:


> The people that are saying it, I don't think it's just in re: this feud. They've been booked mostly weak their entire stay here.


That I would agree with.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens is the greatest


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

God bless for Owens.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Didn't Sami & KO hate each other last week ?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Cena's punk ass always trying to get involved with fresher talent.
> 
> Prepare for the Boston/Southern blaccent promos, y'all!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Has Rusev wrestled yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

sin cara and kalisto are both americans lol


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Actually said on RAW: "after that food fight earlier"


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vamos, perros!


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Jericho is God.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw: Fireworks, BBQ &amp; Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*



Dolorian said:


> What was the botch? The streaming is hot garbage tonight and it is lagging like crazy.


She didn't pick Becky up for the suplex and it ended up being an awkward DDT. 

Could have injured Becky's neck.

Lol cranky Owens. :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Y2J... "IT" hahahahahaha!

KO and the face foreign guys were good too.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

It's amazing how the main event centers around "the food fight". What great build up!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Becky please stop wrestling in a girdle, you aren't fat are you? Girl wont ever show her stomach.


She ain't fat at all. She needs to show that stomach more :book


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

ChicagoFit said:


> Actually said on RAW: "after that food fight earlier"


:lmao

It's like an episode of fucking Hey Arnold or some shit.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Jericho GOAT...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Jericho saying 'Idiot'. :Out with this RAW.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens may just save this match but it does have Del Rio and Sheamus in it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

misterxbrightside said:


> It's amazing how the main event centers around "the food fight". What great build up!


Courtesy of the creative team...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

*Re: WWE Raw: Fireworks, BBQ &amp; Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*



Hulk Hogan said:


> She didn't pick Becky up for the suplex and it ended up being an awkward DDT.
> 
> Could have injured Becky's neck.


That's what it looked like. Miscommunication maybe?


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

T0M said:


> :lmao
> 
> It's like an episode of fucking Hey Arnold or some shit.


It's embarrassing on so many levels... "after that food fight earlier I'm ready to beat up some Americans" 

Thank God they're gonna have two shows because this quality writing and story development can't be contained to just one show..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*WWE Raw: Fireworks, BBQ &amp; Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*

I spoke too soon about Summer Rae! Ouch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It's hilarious. The multi-national team will be the faces tonight lol. Not that Vince will put them over, but this should be Owens' time to shine. Dude should eliminate 50% of the other team :lol Its time to start positioning him as a main event guy. He's going to be more than ready to be champ next summer. On a side note, if he looks incredibly strong here its safe to say he'll be Lesnar's opponent. 



Wonder if Brock will just say he's challenging the winner of The Shield triple threat. If there's a double pin in that match, things will be interesting.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> AJ and Club made to look inferior again.


For several weeks now, Club has laid out and stood tall over Cena. Last week, they Magic Killer'd him right on the metal ramp. They're heels. They shouldn't stand tall every time. In order to build interest to a match, both sides need to look strong. If Enzo&Cass came out to make the save, and The Club just kicked their ass and threw them out, not only would it make E&C like total geeks but would kill any credibility of a future 6-man tag.

I mean, geez, E&C is the most over tag team in the company. So instead of having them do nothing and keep facing geeks like Social Outcasts, they put them in what's currently the second-biggest angle, to team with FotC. And people are complaining?? Would you rather they be wrestling The Ascension on the PPV pre-show?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

misterxbrightside said:


> It's amazing how the main event centers around "the food fight". What great build up!


Nothing we can do but dance, dance , dance


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

This has been a good Raw. Too bad the ratings won't show that.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Attached to Cena and now Sonic ads. Fucking hell.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL at these guys!!!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Sonic sucks. So do those 2 guys who do those unfunny commercials.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Nothin says fat American like a 5$ boom box. and Shouldn't Kofi be promoting that


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

To me Big E will always be a Klump family member.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

D-E....LICIOUS


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Congrats WWE you've totally buried 'Ol Meth Eyes and his taller friend in one segment. Today I've seen 2016's Shockmaster.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

'Zo and Cass... so good they even make product placement work.

"D-E... licious" :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

First Team SAWFT get saddled with John Boy, now they're pitching sponsor's foods. Please die, Vince. :kobefacepalm

Oh well, at least New Day will elevate my mood due to their God-tier levels of positivity. :cozy


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That one black guy was so happy to see The New Day! :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Enzo is starting to annoy me. Can't see this gimmick lasting too long on the main roster, he needs to change it up. The silly "cuppla tators" or whatever he does is annoying. So is the "certified G, bonafide stud".. it may be fun to do at live events, but it needs to stop on the main roster.

People were quick to say the New Day got stale quickly, but Enzo and Cass are rapidly approaching the same staleness.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad I changed the channel to see enzo hawk some sonic. The spelling joke was funny. 


And now new day so it's time to change the channel again.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> She ain't fat at all. She needs to show that stomach more :book


She needs to bring back the NXT Attire


















:banderas

OT:

The Wyatts on ESPN? This should be good xD


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

troyag93 said:


> This has been a good Raw. Too bad the ratings won't show that.


If your definition of good is almost falling to sleep then I guess your right


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New Day segment now? How long will the 16 men match be?


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

troyag93 said:


> This has been a good Raw. Too bad the ratings won't show that.


:reneelel
:Rollins


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bayley <3 said:


> Beckys thighs are goat.


They're quite lovely.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kostic said:


> For several weeks now, Club has laid out and stood tall over Cena. Last week, they Magic Killer'd him right on the metal ramp. They're heels. They shouldn't stand tall every time. In order to build interest to a match, both sides need to look strong. If Enzo&Cass came out to make the save, and The Club just kicked their ass and threw them out, not only would it make E&C like total geeks but would kill any credibility of a future 6-man tag.
> 
> I mean, geez, E&C is the most over tag team in the company. So instead of having them do nothing and keep facing geeks like Social Outcasts, they put them in what's currently the second-biggest angle, to team with FotC. And people are complaining?? Would you rather they be wrestling The Ascension on the PPV pre-show?


Not a fan of how the Club has been portrayed since coming to WWE. Sorry. No one is asking for anyone to stand tall every week. Come on, now.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

CAMVP said:


> Has Rusev wrestled yet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. The first match on Raw. He faced Titus.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Xavier looks almost normal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Looking back. The old New Day wasn't that bad. :austin


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

WOW New Day talking about Incest fpalm WTF? The Wyatts better fucking destroy New Day they're getting annoying again.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ Bray


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes Bray and his riddles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I want some Luke Harper.... no ****.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lol that Lil Jon reference.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> You must've missed how it ended..


I saw. Heels lose when numbers are even. Tough luck for you and the Club.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Xavier is panicking. I spoke too soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I'm thinking Xavier turns on Big E and Kofi


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck, Bray looks like a damn stud! 

PUSH. THIS. MAN.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natecore said:


> I saw. Heels lose when numbers are even. Tough luck for you and the Club.


Doesn't hurt me much. :shrug Just more bad booking. That's all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Good serious promo from Xavier


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

TO THE WINDOWWWWWWWWWWWW! TO THE WALL! TO THE SWEAT DRIP FROM MA BALLS! TO THE SWEAT DRIP FROM MA BALLS!
SKEET! SKEET! SKEET!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Serious side of New Day? Putting over the Wyatts? I'm on board. 

Good job, Xavier.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> WOW New Day talking about Incest fpalm WTF? The Wyatts better fucking destroy New Day they're getting annoying again.


The Wyatts fuck their family. We all know it's true.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't like where this seems to be headed. The New Day breaking up would suck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So. They're going to do their own Final Deletion.
This fucking company.

:vince


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Considering they rank almost as highly on the cringe-o-meter as Hornswoggle used to, this New Day story involving the Wyatts is the most interesting one on RAW at the moment.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Break up your most over group in the company for the Wyatts', bros.

:ha


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

troyag93 said:


> This has been a good Raw. Too bad the ratings won't show that.


That the spirit


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm shocked Cena isn't involved in the main event.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Finally the Main Event. Been looking forward to it for days.

Let's do it! :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I miss the day when Farooq could come out and grab a mic and blab on how him and The Nation of Domination is being disrespected in the WWE. 



I fucking hate how WWE does talent these days.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> The Shining Stars are still a thing.. Get rid of that gimmick already.


WWE waiting to Carlito accepts their offer to make this work.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck this main event.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Double shot to Enzo and Cass's popularity....Teaming with John "I suck off others" Cena and promoting sonic FOOD. Sonic has great drinks , don't get me wrong, but their food makes you long for Ramen Noodles and ketchup


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ya know most Raw's i watch the whole show, no matter if the main event looks bad, i'll leave it on in the background and chat on here but i'm sorry but i just can't stick around for that main event tonight. Soon as the music for the first team hits i'm turning the fucking channel and checking out early. Theres just no fucking point, theres no storyline advancement here or any build up for the ppv, its utterly pointless.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is a horrible way to end the show. Kurt Angle needs to save us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Cena/Enzo/Cass v Club

Decent


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> :lol that Lil Jon reference.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Lol at the music


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

This is so weird.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Heat killer like a motherfucker. Wow.
Just...wow.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Kalisto is from chicago lol


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

100% Balor debut during that tag match?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

6 Man Tag at Battleground, The Club confirmed to loose.

WTF IS WITH THE NATIONAL ANTHEM ENTRANCES? :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Even patriotic music for entrances? UGH FUCKING UGH.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens has a chance to look strong here but will probably walk out on his team. :vince4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Using anthems?

I hate this.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Paige Del Rio


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Today could have been the perfect day to debut American Alpha.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Leather Rebel said:


> WWE waiting to Carlito accepts their offer to make this work.


That's a never. I don't think Carlito will ever be back, imo.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Man this is embarrassing


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I'd rather Sami Zayn uses the Canadian national anthem as his entrance music from now on.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Marked for Gaelic on RAW.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whelp i'm out guys, even i can't stick around for this shit. Pointless clusterfuck tag match for the next 30 minutes, no thanks.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: WWE Raw: Fireworks, BBQ &amp; Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*

Lol. Vince and company are about to shit on every other country and their fans. Lol and for those who care stars and stripes is not our anthem... Holy fuck.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What a shitty idea for a match 'Everyone vs 'Murica' :lmao especially if USA wins.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

John Cena/Enzo & Cass vs The Club announced for Battleground???








This better have some type of gimmick street fight with weapons


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

wonder who wins this on July 4th?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

At least Jericho is a good leader.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Sami vs Kevin should have been a falls count anywhere match


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

No Air Force One entrance for Team America?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

At least they had enough sense to not include Seth, Dean or Styles on this.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jericho and Kalisto being on Team International despite being born in New York and Illinois, respectively. :hayden3

Oh well, we could always just throw up a wall against Mexico and Canada Mexico North and make turncoats like them pay for it.

:trump


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Jericho fucking cracks me up every time he's on camera. Pure gold. I'm going to be sad as hell when he leaves again.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That damn Lex Luger theme. lol


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Let me guess. Ryder and Swagger are the first to be eliminated.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This is hilarious, who thought this would work? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Talk about giving up on the 3rd hour. Yikes.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

PanopticonPrime said:


> Today could have been the perfect day to debut American Alpha.


Any day is a good day to debut American Alpha.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They do understand Kevin Owens and Jericho are the 2 fan favs in this match, right?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought Kane was born in Spain.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

HE AINT HYPE, HE AINT HYPE


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Since I'm chilean -and even if I were an american- I have no problems cheering for the multination team now. Sorry guys, but they put only jobbers in your USA team.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Ok let's put this clear:

*Zack Ryder is involved in the main event of RAW and it's not a lumberjack match!!!!!*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We want Angle!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

For fuck's sake...


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Between this RAW and half of my neighbors launching fucking rockets all around my house, this night is not going well. Also, I have diarrhea.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Team America is Jobberville. Damn.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SpeedStick said:


> John Cena/Enzo & Cass vs The Club announced for Battleground???


This is just to ensure Cena vs Styles at Summerslam.


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

SERIOUSLY?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Poor Bubba Ray.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Lesnar to enter and murder everyone for the nation of Suplex City. :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Good match so far. I'm glued.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

these matches are dumb bc people get pinned super fast like 15 secs into the match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh no, elimination match?

Well Big Show and Kane is so winning this. :kobefacepalm


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Wow was half expecting Team 'merica to come out to this just:






At least the crowd wouldn't have been slaughtered by the fucking mess we just witnessed before out very eyes.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Between this RAW and half of my neighbors launching fucking rockets all around my house, this night is not going well. Also, I have diarrhea.


Post of the night. Amazing.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

its like the writers are just taking the piss.
I think vince is really dead and they use old footage to fool people so the writers can continue with this horseshit


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Ryder's shirt , I still woo woo woo lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It seems like the perfect time for a commercial break.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

So I know its a holiday weekend here in America, but has this thread ever had so few replies? The show is almost over and were sitting at just 1100. lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wait, Dudleys and Kane are 'American'?

Did they ever say where 'Dudleyville' and 'Hell' was located?


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy fuck they really cut to a commerical? FML I don't know how you guys sit through THIS WHOLE SHOW from START to FINISH.


----------



## What is a Heel (Dec 15, 2015)

Good night. See you at Battleground.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wait, Dudleys and Kane are 'American'?
> 
> Did they ever say where 'Dudleyville' and 'Hell' was located?


new jersey


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wait, Dudleys and Kane are 'American'?
> 
> Did they ever say where 'Dudleyville' and *'Hell' was located*?


Michigan.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

If Primo and Epico were active wrestlers they should be part of this match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

They missed an opportunity with Cena here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wait, Dudleys and Kane are 'American'?
> 
> Did they ever say where 'Dudleyville' and 'Hell' was located?


If you've ever been to an American store on Black Friday, it clear that Hell is definitely located right here in America haha.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Did I miss Rusev vs. Generic ***?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> Team America is Jobberville. Damn.


They need help


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Leather Rebel said:


> Lesnar to enter and murder everyone for the nation of *Canada*.


Fixed :brock4


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wtf JBL, "he can't swing Dvon" :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61003665 said:


> Michigan.





The High King said:


> new jersey


Set it up, knock it down.:smile2:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Between this RAW and half of my neighbors launching fucking rockets all around my house, this night is not going well. Also, I have diarrhea.


I hope you feel better soon :smile2:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay, someone is going to have to pick thwagger up off the ground lol, you okay babe? lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*WWE Raw: Fireworks, BBQ &amp; Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*

Cesaro would probably rather not remember that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a nice little moment.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

The only way I would have been tempted to support the American team would be if they had came out to this...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmao Owens, "he's the enemy"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HOW DO YOU NOT BRING UP THE FACT THAT SWAGGER BEAT JERICHO FOR THE TITLE

Jesus Christ


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Michael Cole had the audacity to just say "Former World Champion Jack Swagger":lol


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

just be thankful its not a bra and panties match with these muppets


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens is Awesome! wens2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

This is the worst ending to a raw since the tig of war.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Wait, Dudleys and Kane are 'American'?
> 
> Did they ever say where 'Dudleyville' and 'Hell' was located?


:jbl "_Than an easy answer there MAGGLE, there all from AMERICA HAHAHA_"



















:vince5 "_Hey Paul I think the big one's smiling at me, quick sign her to a deal yeah I heard Cena likes the big girls._"

:trips7


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

"We The People" chant still over!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

dougfisher_05 said:


> Holy fuck they really cut to a commerical? FML I don't know how you guys sit through THIS WHOLE SHOW from START to FINISH.


Drugs and liquor my friend, and lots of it


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

So now they're going to have to write double the compelling storylines like this that really resonate with the viewers.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Swagger Vs The Undertaker was a pretty decent match in 2010


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

We've just come back from a break you fucking cunts.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark: at the Real Americans pseudo-reunion.

Definitely should've been tag champs.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

The longest shit break ever


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

*They went to ANOTHER god damn commercial? 

Are you fucking serious? Why am I still watching this? 

*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Just end this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Apollo Crews is going to win this isn't he? And the commentators will try to convince us that it matters, but everyone knows it doesn't. And it will go over like a wet fart.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

This Main Event


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Wow was half expecting Team 'merica to come out to this just:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Hogan may return at the end of the match... that or all the faces will join against the heels.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bayley <3 said:


> This is the worst ending to a raw since the tig of war.


What's that Ronda rousey gif from anyways ?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Real Americans. :mj2 Best tag team to not win the titles. Fucking tragedy. Awesome moment.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Another commercial ,WTF


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Only Hulk Hogan or Kurt Angle can save this mess!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

the last year of raw has been very consistent, to maintain this level of abysmal absurdity takes some doing


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Either Team USA will lose to Jericho and Owens, only for Kurt Angle to come out and beat down fuckers, or

Realistic, Big Show and Kane double chokeslams Owens and celebrate while they give him a wedgie.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Commercial
Wrestling
Commercial
Commercial
Repeat


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

When the enamel toothpaste commercial is more compelling than anything than WWE has done tonight there's reason for concern.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Between this RAW and half of my neighbors launching fucking rockets all around my house, this night is not going well. Also, I have diarrhea.


Damn your night is booty









Make a big ginger and lemon tea drink a big ass cup


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

A wild TNA sign on the crowd!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ryder is hanging around too long.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I get this is USA's big day but there is literally no way JOBBER-USA should win this match literally no way.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

RIP Kalisto


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Of course Apollo would tag in Mark Henry


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

All the fan favorites are on the heel side of the ring. :kobefacepalm


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh good. I'm glad we got that "wild ass brawl" under control and we are "back to the match!"

I never in my wildest dreams thought I would EVER say this. But I think I tolerated RAW 1995 much better than I do today's RAW product. and I say RAW, not WWE, because honestly Smackdown is a pretty good fucking show most weeks. I'm looking forward to Smackdown live. Maybe it will breathe some life into this fucken soulless company the WWE has become.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The pop up power bomb :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

That 666 likes on this thread few minutes ago >


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens is taking over!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Pop-up Powerbomb is stupid


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

How the fuck was Kane eliminated. KO was already eliminated, when he hit him with the chair :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Of course the 2 big deniers of retirement last to the end. :heston


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

KO/Kane feud coming soon.... I can dig it.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Huh?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kevin Owens has snapped!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

How can you get DQd for hitting your own teammate then get DQd for hitting someone who is out of the match


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

This is too much ..


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94 (Jan 27, 2009)

Kane can get DQed by someone who isnt in the match anymore?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Of course Kevin Owens gets himself eliminated :lol

HOW THE FUCK DOES KANE GET ELIMINATED BY HITTING SOMEONE WHO'S NO LONGER IN THE MATCH WITH A CHAIR? :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Why would Kane get eliminated :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm so confused about how Dqs work now because of this match


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Let's go Big Show!"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And in case anyone is still wondering, Kane could be from Hell, Michigan. :troll

Shame that Crews got geeked out like that, but :mark: at Ryder possibly winning this.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

After tonight's Raw how can anyone continue the "ratings are only low because people consume TV in different ways now" line? This is boring as shit, that's why people are not watching.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens got eliminated???? :lmao

So much for some thinking he would look strong in this match. :lmao


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This is the dumbest match I've seen since TNA's Reverse Battle Royale


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is too much! :lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

Ryder one of the last two men to defend America's honour. Who needs the Intercontinental title when you have that!


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Of course Kevin Owens gets himself eliminated :lol
> 
> HOW THE FUCK DOES KANE GET ELIMINATED BY HITTING SOMEONE WHO'S NO LONGER IN THE MATCH WITH A CHAIR? :lmao


WHY THE FUCK IS THIS THE MAIN EVENT OF RAW AND NOT RUSEV VS TITUS? 

FFS


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Leather Rebel said:


> A wild TNA sign on the crowd!


My bad, sign said TNG.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is Kurt Angle coming out or not WWE


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Uppercut Party!


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

Ok, I'm done.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Cesaro turned on his team!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Ryder! You legend!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fucking Zack Ryder just pinned Cesaro. Its so obvious Show is going to beat everyone to win for Team USA.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Leather Rebel said:


> A wild TNA sign on the crowd!


Hate to break Dixies heart but it actually says TNG :draper2

OT:
Of course Team Foreigner turn on each other fpalm

Zak Ryder just pinned Cesaro? :cuss: :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:


----------



## Lyanna (Jul 9, 2014)

*This last hour was such a waste of time, I swear*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who the fuck booked this thing? Eliminating Owens, Zayn, and Cesaro early.

Jericho is the only one people gives a fuck about left.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

The only way they can save this is to have the foreigners win and burn an American flag as the show closes. 

Otherwise unoriginal, lazy shite


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

You can't make this stuff up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Big show going over people in 2016....LAME


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Booking Big Show to close RAW on top in 2016.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

WWE really is the worst, absolute worst. How they can think booking the exact same match with the exact same result on back to back SD and Raw and call it entertainment is beyond me. It doesnt make Ambrose look any better we already know he can beat Miz and it just makes Miz look like a parhetic geek. Go film another movie Miz, because on WWE TV they have no idea what they are doing.

Times like this I hate that there are a couple of wrestlers in this company that I am a huge fan of, because without them I could finally stop watching this terrible garbage.

Worst part is im not even surprised at how bad the WWE writers/bookers are anymore.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't wait to see the third hour drop. :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

My head hurts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Man that was lame


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Ryder wins the main event of Raw!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ryder push still alive??!?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Them 3rd hour RAW ratings MAGGLE.........

#Murica #WWELogic #RAWisBORE #RatingsDOA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is sad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is fucking garbage.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zack Ryder getting the last pin, in the main event. Never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RYDER WINS! RYDER WINS! RYDER WINS! :WOO

Oh and America did too I guess.


----------



## PunjabiPrisoner (Jun 21, 2016)

I'll riot if an eagle isn't released at this point.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

America Wins!!! :bored


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Zach Ryder is lead on more than an ex-girlfriend who you hate fuck..


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

At least Zack Ryder can always say that he has two very good moments in 2016.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

So glad Zach Ryder pinned Sheamus.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

FUCK RIGHT OFF! Zak Ryder winning a main event in 2016? Has Vince and creative literally, LITERALLY LOST THEIR FUCKING MINDS!? Team USA was the fucking Job Squad was a load of literal HORSE SHIT!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lmao Zack Ryder and The Big Show closing out a Raw in 2016. 

How fucking dreadful is that?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Imagine the future holiday Raw episodes with only half the roster after the brand split :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And fireworks to close the show. WWE so winged it tonight. Vince probably told any writer who had a good idea to go fuck himself.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Luger slamming Yoko on July 4th was much better than this trash.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh my god, I'm sitting here laughing. This company is fucking DEAD!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Holy shit, Zach Ryder won the main event of Raw! XD


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The Big Show and Zack Ryder celebrating after a win in the main event of a 3-hour Raw. 

Yep. Sorry, Columbus.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

USA WINS!!!! :mark:

Blow it out your asses, World!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE comes off so tacky and not natural when they force these holiday/etc episodes like 'WWE cares!'.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Joke


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

ryder pins sheamus and cesaro

big show and zack winning the main event, even the egomaniac HHH must realize his father in law is a complete fucking moron


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

This Raw was a joke.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Honestly, no seriously, What the fuck is going on in Vince's mind during the final minutes of this show.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

This is WCW levels of bad.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Wow. This company is beyond retarded. 

But it's okay cause MERICA right? :vince$

Stupid old cunt.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I've lost brain cells from watching that shit.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Zack Ryder getting the last pin, in the main event. Never thought I'd see the day.


In a related story, hell has just froze over.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

This is reminds me why I hate themed Raws. Just cringe moment after cringe moment.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope the rating is below 2.0.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ryder will probably be released soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

Am I the only one who finds WWE's fake patriotism to simply be wrong? No one exploits tragedy more or pushes propaganda more than WWE. The company stands for nothing and it's getting to be gross.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Guys, is not that bad. Being a 4 of July episode you knew that they would show us all the "important" things first, and also you know that they will not give team america a defeat. I'm happy for Ryder, because even if no one will remember this in the years to come, I'm sure Zack will do for the rest of his life.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: WWE Raw: Fireworks, BBQ &amp; Chairshots at the Cookout on the 4th of July Episode*

This is why people laugh at anyone who still watches wrestling. 

You couldn't have ended the show with Ziggler and Rollins? Or even the Cena segment?

Fucking Big Show who can barely move and Ryder who is a fucking jobber.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

1995 WWF gets a lot of deserved hate, but I'd much rather watch that than Raws from this year


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That was terrible


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is time for Vince to go! :vince4


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Luger slamming Yoko on July 4th was much better than this trash.


Yep.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750033975347974146


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

HHH must be secretly wishing vince dies as soon as possible, probably thinking of killing him at this moment


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ChicagoFit said:


> Am I the only one who finds WWE's fake patriotism to simply be wrong? No one exploits tragedy more or pushes propaganda more than WWE. The company stands for nothing and it's getting to be gross.


It's cheap, tacky, everyone sees through it.

Every time someone passes, or it's a holiday, or something big in the news (tragedy), they want to show the world (or just the couple million that even cares WWE exist now) that they care.

Now cheer for Cena and buy my Network! :vince$

Oh and:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581881800659591168


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Ambrose - Miz should have closed out the show, not this cringeworthy bullshit.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> 1995 WWF gets a lot of deserved hate, but I'd much rather watch that than Raws from this year


If we were in July 1995 at least we had so much more to look forward to. WCW etc, as soon as fall started.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, shows was decent at least. I hope you all have a great 4th of July, my american friends. Get yourselfs one cold for me. :austin4


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

People seriously bitching about patroitism and silly skits on a 4th of July Raw. Seriously, what did you expect?

Was a fine show. The Shield boys brought quality matches, Charlotte and Sasha had a quality segment, The Club had a real nice promo.

If you thought WWE wouldn't end this show with Team USA on top, you're a fucking moron. I tried to phrase that in a nice way, but that's the best I could do.

Next week, Kane, Henry and Show will go back to hanging around backstage collecting a paycheck, Cesaro and Zayn will resume their usual face roles, and Ryder will go back to NXT to hang out with Mojo Rawley. No harm done.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> It's cheap, tacky, everyone sees through it.
> 
> Every time someone passes, or it's a holiday, or something big in the news (tragedy), they want to show the world (or just the couple million that even cares WWE exist now) that they care.
> 
> Now cheer for Cena and buy my Network! :vince$


Ironically the same company that does all this faux bullcrap names a courage award after this guy: 
http://www.pwtorch.com/site/2016/03...passion-conflicts-words-clashes-hogan-stance/


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

so the zack ryder who lost on nxt is winning main events on RAW?
that will drive the ratings up


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

I did find it hilarious that as soon as the match ended people were rushing to the exits. First time I've ever noticed that.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> People seriously bitching about patroitism and silly skits on a 4th of July Raw. Seriously, what did you expect?
> 
> Was a fine show. The Shield boys brought quality matches, Charlotte and Sasha had a quality segment, The Club had a real nice promo.
> 
> ...


Not really sure how anyone can say "no harm done" with regards to WWE these days. They're in the business of self-harming.

If they're not botching Royal Rumbles, they're putting on crappy Wrestlemanias. The face of the company is widely hated and currently suspended, we've been through a massive injury crisis and the company has a frightening lack of starpower. Raw ratings and viewership are down significantly compared to 1-2 years ago with very little sign of improvement.

So, yes, there is harm being done. More harm than good, I'd say.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I went from being angry to literally can't stop laughing, I'm crying with laughter with how fucking terrible that finish was :lol :lmao :lol

This show deserves the lowest rating since 95-96. That was just utter garbage, that was WCW 2000 levels of bad. WHAT WERE THEY THINKING!? 

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bayley <3 said:


> I did find it hilarious that as soon as the match ended people were rushing to the exits. First time I've ever noticed that.


It happens every single week.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS (Jun 28, 2016)

I feel sorry for whoever bought a $500 ticket or any ticket for that matter at this show this evening. They raped you for your money .


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

OK show considering. The positives:

• Enzo and Cass get a big rub

• They get the feud going between Sasha/Charlotte in a well executed segment

That's about it.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

I thought it was a good Raw.

The Food Fight was entertaining because of Owens and Jericho.

Charlotte cut a pretty good promo.

The Clubs promo was funny. 

I liked Ambrose vs Miz because I didnt watch SD.

Vickie returned, nice to see her

Backstage segment with Del Rio,Sheamus,Owens,Jericho,Cesaro,Dragons was good.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Terrible show.

Sasha was the only positive.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

T0M said:


> Not really sure how anyone can say "no harm done" with regards to WWE these days. They're in the business of self-harming.
> 
> If they're not botching Royal Rumbles, they're putting on crappy Wrestlemanias. The face of the company is widely hated and currently suspended, we've been through a massive injury crisis and the company has a frightening lack of starpower. Raw ratings and viewership are down significantly compared to 1-2 years ago with very little sign of improvement.
> 
> So, yes, there is harm being done. More harm than good, I'd say.


I mean, I agree with those points, but how is a Rumble or Mania comparable to a holiday edition of Raw? As a foreigner, I knew I'd get a bunch of cheesy "USA! USA!" stuff, but thought I'd get some entertaining stuff in between.

I was entertained by Ambrose, Miz, Rollins, Ziggler, Charlotte, Sasha, The Club, Dana's tits and Becky's thighs. Better than I could have hoped. Beats the hell out of Mick Foley dressed as Santa Claus or Big Show dressed as the New Year Baby.

For what it's worth, I thought this year's Rumble was the best in years. Most I enjoyed it since probably 2008.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

The 2nd hour and the Charlotte/Sasha exchange was the only thing worth watching. That 3rd hour...My god wtf!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Why didn't WWE just plan ahead and do this RAW on Tuesday instead?


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

This was a pretty mediocre Raw. I know people liked Owens in the food fight segment. But I took that more as Vince making fun of Owens for being fat. He had the fat boy hide under the table with his bag of chips. So I thought that opening was pretty dumb overall. The only thing I liked tonight was Ambrose/Miz match followed by Rollins/Ziggler and the aftermath between Ambrose/Rollins. That and AJ promo on Cena and Woods promo about Wyatt Family was pretty good. Other wise this show was crap.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm still laughing I think I just saw mainstream wrestling get murdered in front of me :lmao



Natecore said:


> It happens every single week.


I don't think WWE were counting on it this week. They obviously had some sort of big celebration planned but everyone was leaving as soon as the fucking bell rang and the broadcast shut off right after the fireworks, I think even WWE were like fuck it that was awful and just wanted to get the hell out of there, can't say I blame the fans or them what a horrible finish to an overall rubbish RAW.

From now on WWE should just take the Holidays off, I don't think any Holiday Show has ever actually been good.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Besides That Atrocity of a Main Event, This "Throwaway Raw" Was Pretty Good*

On what was supposed to be a “throwaway Raw”, the show was actual pretty fun IMO.

The opening skit was fun, they started out Raw with a match for change and Rusev retained in a solid match. You had storyline progression everywhere from The Wyatts and New Day, Sasha and Charlotte, Rollins and Ambrose, Cena and The Club, etc. that sets the stage for good things going forward.

I thought the show was very enjoyable until that atrocity of a main event. When THESE commentators call out the bull shit of the officiating, you know something’s wrong and this whole thing was just a mess. It’s almost like they said “we know the rating is going to suck so let’s just stick this in the main event.” Thankfully I was only half watching.

But, besides that I will say I enjoyed this show very much when I originally didn’t think much of it at all going into it.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Besides That Atrocity of a Main Event, This "Throwaway Raw" Was Pretty Good*

To me they are just spinning their wheels until the brand split.

No point in starting any new feuds if those very feuds could be split up in a couple of weeks time.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Besides That Atrocity of a Main Event, This "Throwaway Raw" Was Pretty Good*

Was it? I'm usually nowhere near as hard on the product as the average WF member but I watched the show in record time, 35 minutes, because I had to skip through so much trash.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Besides That Atrocity of a Main Event, This "Throwaway Raw" Was Pretty Good*

Maybe I'll check it out. Depends on how it's reviewed.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Besides That Atrocity of a Main Event, This "Throwaway Raw" Was Pretty Good*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Was it? I'm usually nowhere near as hard on the product as the average WF member but I watched the show in record time, 35 minutes, because I had to skip through so much trash.


Were there dead spots? Yes and the main event which I barely saw was awful. But I was still very entertained by a show I thought I wasn’t going to see tonight whether be matches like Ambrose vs. Miz and Ziggler vs. Rollins are segments like Charlotte vs. Sasha, New Day vs. Wyatts, Cena and The Club, Rollins and Ambrose, etc.

Again, to me, it was very enjoyable despite an awful main event and a dead spot here and there that I just changed the channel for.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Besides That Atrocity of a Main Event, This "Throwaway Raw" Was Pretty Good*



TD Stinger said:


> Were there dead spots? Yes and the main event which I barely saw was awful. But I was still very entertained by a show I thought I wasn’t going to see tonight whether be matches like Ambrose vs. Miz and Ziggler vs. Rollins are segments like Charlotte vs. Sasha, New Day vs. Wyatts, Cena and The Club, Rollins and Ambrose, etc.
> 
> Again, to me, it was very enjoyable despite an awful main event and a dead spot here and there that I just changed the channel for.


I'll say the story segments were good but my problem with Raw is always too much pointless wrestling and we got more of that than usual.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So, is it worth my time to watch this RAW?


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Besides That Atrocity of a Main Event, This "Throwaway Raw" Was Pretty Good*

'Whats up with your hair? Its like its mad at your head'

I lol'd.

The opening food fight was well done, but Maryse should have had like a bowl of punch thrown on her. Just go totally overboard with it. Still, I did like how they spotlighted guys like Owens doing their thing. Bo Dallas going to dump punch on Enzo and Big Cass reverses it. The buildup to Slater being put through the table, etc.

Lilian Garcia shows up to pay her bills and for the one reason she didn't get fired. ++

Titus/Rusev was ok.

Rollins/Ziggler with Ambrose on commentary was fairly forgettable, but then grandstanding on the tables by Rollins/Ambrose was $$. Rollins showed exactly why he should be the face of the company, and his promo work has gotten jacked to 11.

I do like how they've played Ambrose the last couple weeks. Less lunatic and more... quirky. Not crazy, but he just beats to his own drum. I can see that getting over.

The Club/Cena was fairly forgettable, although it was nice that they didn't let John retort and tear The Club a new one. He just had to sit there and take it, and then get saved, which was refreshing.

One criticism I would have is holy shit how much of a hard-on do they have for Enzo/Cass? Lets see, spotlight in the food fight, they got to beat up social outcasts after Enzo names all 44 Presidents on RAW(just lol), then they came in to save Cena, oh... and then they did a Sonic Commercial. Overexposure much?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

EL SHIV said:


> So, is it worth my time to watch this RAW?


Doesn't sound like it lol. Didn't watch either, but reading the comments over the last few pages, show sounds like crap.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

dana brooke's huge boobs were the highlight for me


----------



## Backstabbed (Feb 1, 2016)

So Kane gets disqualified for hitting an already eliminated Kevin Owens with a Steel Chair? Eh oh well


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Besides That Atrocity of a Main Event, This "Throwaway Raw" Was Pretty Good*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Was it? I'm usually nowhere near as hard on the product as the average WF member but I watched the show in record time, 35 minutes, because I had to skip through so much trash.


I decided to tune in just to see if they'd do anything interesting for the holiday, flipped that shit off when what are supposed to be professional wrestlers started going "HEEEYYY, HOOOO" and throwing pies at each other. Cesaro looked thoroughly ashamed.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Besides That Atrocity of a Main Event, This "Throwaway Raw" Was Pretty Good*

If you say so.

To me, it was possibly the worst overall Raw since before WrestleMania. Aside from the Ambrose/Rollins segment and the Cena/Club segment, I thought pretty much all of it was pointless trash.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Besides That Atrocity of a Main Event, This "Throwaway Raw" Was Pretty Good*

I thought it was a good Raw for what I was expecting. The main event was fun too. It turned out better than I expected hearing about a 16 man match. 


-Kevin Owens shined with his humor hiding under the table, looked strong in the locker room promo, looked strong pop-up powerbombing the world's strongest man, and got eliminated for using a chair. Good Raw for KO
wens2


-The Wyatt promos were extraordinary. This feud turned much more interesting for both the reasons of them "going to the compound", perhaps some sort of new match stipulation? More importantly with how Xavier is acting this feud might change the future of the New Day in a significant way.


-Dean Ambrose got to look strong and showed more of his actual lunatic gimmick, the one where he actually acts like a deranged and angry psychopath, instead of the doofus who forgets his title in a cab.
:ambrose3


-We got to see more of Dean and Seth interact which is always quality.
:ambrose5 :rollins


-I got to see Tyler Breeze not lose, get beat up or be embarrassed. 

-Rusev completed the Titus burial by defeating him in two title matches where he won by making America tap out and submit to Bulgaria. The first time he tapped out in front of his children on father's day, and the second time he tapped out in front of America on Freedom day. And people thought Titus was getting a push
:rusevcrush


-Roman first of all wasn't there, and more importantly got trashed on the mic.


Honestly it was a really superb Raw for me.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

EL SHIV said:


> So, is it worth my time to watch this RAW?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Just read the ratings/review on bleacherreport and :eva3
I'm excited for the brand split and all, but really a new coat of paint isn't gonna make a new show. We need drastic changes to writing and booking for things to really improve. My thoughts and prayers are with anyone who sat through the full 3 hours tonight.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Honestly don't want to waste minutes for this at least till the draft starts and Lesnar/Reigns are back... literally can't see a single storyline who can entertain me.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh Jesus guys. C'mon. They knew no one was watching so they let two loyal long term employees win a meaningless main event no one saw.






Chill the fuck out. Really.


----------



## coreysamson (Apr 26, 2014)

I watched it live so maybe I'm a bit biased here. I thought it was a fun Raw. We also got a dark match treat after the show. The Club vs Cena, Enzo, and Cass! I thought the elimination match was great and Long Island Iced Z pinned Sheamus! Kane getting DQ'ed was weird though. KO was already eliminated!

I liked some of the comedy like KO eating chips, Vaudevillains doing kareoke, Dolph dissing Vickie, Social Outcasts, and D-E- ... licious! Enzo is walking talking charisma haha.

Rollins and Ziggler had a great match and Rusev and Miz were superb heels as always. The Charlotte/Sasha promo exchange was well done and has me invested in this feud.

No Shane McMahon though


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

Just felt like a filler show, going through the motions and passing the time before Battleground and the brand split. I record the shows and watch them back as I'm from the UK. I got through it in about 45 minutes. Nothing of significance happened, but I didn't expect there to be in fairness.

I did have a good chuckle at Apollo Crews being treated like a regular midcard jobber while Big Show gets the July 4th rub. GG WWE.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

That food fight was embarrassing. When you're catching up on stuff like Game Of Thrones the night before and then you sit and watch that dross it really makes you question why do you still bother watching. My interest in the product is declining so much so this brand split better be as good as I think it'll be. Ambrose/Miz and Rolins/Ziggler were good to watch and Ambrose on spanish commentary was a good laugh. That's about it, really.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I just can tell everyone who is bitching all day everyday to just stop watching.

I for myself didnt had high expectations but saw myself skipping not much today. Especially thinking back to some of the former 4th of July RAWs this was brilliant, even progression for some of the feuds.

I liked RAW and looking forward to the next week.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes!! The Demon Kane destroyed Sami Zayn and Fat Owens , the demon was unleashed!! I loved it, I love when Kane destroys the stupid indy darlings. Raw is better with Kane


----------



## Knocks (Aug 8, 2013)

It was better than I thought it was going to be. Didn't care for the main event at all, but there was some pretty good Ambrose/Rollins, Charlotte/Sasha (although Sasha fighting Charlotte and Dana was so sloppy), New Day/Wyatts and Cena/Club stuff, and so relieved that they didn't have Titus beat Rusev.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

That was fucking awful. My God.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Food fight? :lmao fpalm

I usually don't watch Raw until later in the week but i'm considering just skipping this one. Man. I was expecting shit like this tho with it being essentially a filler Raw.

I might flick thru it and press play if something actually catches my interest.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Knocks said:


> ...and so relieved that they didn't have Titus beat Rusev.


It was nice for them to go that route, I was really expecting them to have Titus beat Rusev due to the whole 4th of July/Patriotism thing; thankfully they had enough sense to keep the title on Rusev.


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 26, 2014)

For a non-american a 4th of July episode is always going to be a bit iffy. I'm happy they didn't tarnish the US title any further at the very least but having Rusev, who is one of the most talented and unique guys on the roster, be stuck with the same old evil foreigner gimmick is a disgrace in my eyes. Ambrose vs Miz was great though, Rollins vs Ziggler was nearly as good, Club/Cena segment was pretty enjoyable once again as well. 

The main event wasn't as bad as expected to be honest but how it played out was still quite bad. Dudleyz and Lucha Dragons were clearly just there as filler. Why not just have a 6v6 match if these guys aren't doing anything at all. Swagger/Cesaro bit was probably the best of the match. Finally we get some respect here between an american and a foreigner in such a type of match instead of the blatant racism we usually have to deal with. It was a good thing the international team lost due to infighting because a clean loss here would be embarrasing considering how much more stacked the international team was. Ending the show with the Big Show, who was moving as slow as I've ever seen him, and Zack Ryder standing tall was just plain weird though.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

NoleDynasty2490 said:


> Oh Jesus guys. C'mon. They knew no one was watching so they let two loyal long term employees win a meaningless main event no one saw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like it's every other week that they claim some excuse as to why it's a throw away show that no one is watching because:
- NBA Finals
- NHL Finals
- Roots is on. 
- Brewers vs Phillies on Monday Night Baseball
- Season premiere of Rizzoli & Isles
- WNBA All Star Selection Show. 
- Daylight Savings Time. 
- Prince died. 
- It's Ramadan. 

It seems like WWE puts more effort into sneakily pushing these empty excuses to public than they put into creating a product that's watchable. 

Here is the reality: During the Monday Night War neither company did throwaway shows when they faced these same obstacles, they put their best effort forward to make it hard for real fans to watch these other events. And if a fan did skip it, both companies made sure something happened on those shows to make those that skipped feel like they missed a must see segment. And while millions and millions more people watched wrestling then, neither show suffered big drops in ratings against these same events.

WWE has become a vacuum of creativity and seems content in making excuses for themselves for their inability to present a show that resonates with the fans.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

That Swagger/Cesaro moment. :mj2 I'm satisfied.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> I just can tell everyone who is bitching all day everyday to just stop watching.
> 
> I for myself didnt had high expectations but saw myself skipping not much today. Especially thinking back to some of the former 4th of July RAWs this was brilliant, even progression for some of the feuds.
> 
> I liked RAW and looking forward to the next week.


You can't tell fans of the sport to just stop watching. Just because we're bitching about WWE doesn't mean were going to stop hoping for something reasonably watchable from them. I hardly watch any of it at all any more, but I follow here and the dirt rags for signs of a prolonged turnaround (more than the occasional accidental stumble into something cool). But until that happens, I can't help but marvel at what compete shit the biggest pro wrestling promotion in the world has turned pro wrestling into.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Besides That Atrocity of a Main Event, This "Throwaway Raw" Was Pretty Good*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I'll say the story segments were good but my problem with Raw is always too much pointless wrestling and we got more of that than usual.


Eh, the only pointless match was the main event which again, was awful. But everything else from Rusev vs. Titus, Ambrose vs. Miz, Rollins vs. Ziggler, whether during the math or after had a reason for happening.

Oh, that the continuation of Breezango and Golden Truth in the feud that WILL NOT DIE! But, to each his own.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm surprised Owens was the only one really protected in that match. I figured Zayn and Cesaro would have been too, instead of just getting straight squashed.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

I didnt see it. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This thread got alot more posts on it, and it was a freaking national holiday, than it was getting for Raw's just last month. :ha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> This thread got alot more posts on it, and it was a freaking national holiday, than it was getting for Raw's just last month.


I expected it to be far less active than it was, honestly.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:mj2


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Wait, 130 pages 12 hours After Raw is NOT piss poor?


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Big Show main eventing RAW on July of 2016 :lmao

Rusev vs Titus was the highlight of the show - and the fucking first match of the card fpalm

Oh and Ziggler now officially competing as enhancement talent :lol


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

sbzero546 said:


> I didnt see it. Did I miss anything?


Maryse looked good.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> :mj2












:hogan Best moment of Raw.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I agree.. Best moment was the Real Americans reunion. The crowd was in to it.

Thats why I feel like Bob Backlund should be with Swagger, not Darren Young. Make Jack Swagger great again. Then again, Zeb should still be coming out in his motorized chair with Swagger.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I forgot Raw was on... Strange.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

ChicagoFit said:


> I feel like it's every other week that they claim some excuse as to why it's a throw away show that no one is watching because:
> - NBA Finals
> - NHL Finals
> - Roots is on.
> ...


There's a difference between the NBA finals or Monday Night Football and this. This was projected to be the lowest or second lowest watched RAW in the history of the company.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Happy Beat Up John Cena day everybody :Rollins

That should be an annual event like the Royal Rumble in WWE


----------



## NJPW316 (May 21, 2016)

The Club's promo was great, definitely the most entertaining portion of the show. I liked the Real Americans reunion as well, WWE F'd up that group, right as they were getting over they pulled the plug on them. Rollins cut a pretty decent promo. Outside of that, the show was putrid.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

So, who else tried to Google Karl Anderson's wife after Raw?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Sounds like RAW wasn't worth trying to follow up on this week. I been hearing it was a lame Holiday-oriented show. Perhaps it was a good thing I went out all day. Heard Big Show was in the main event match. Unless someone can recommend which segments to watch then I won't bother.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Wait, 130 pages 12 hours After Raw is NOT piss poor?


Considering it was 4th of July, I thought it would be worse. We've been getting 130 pages consistently for a good deal of 2016.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Considering it was 4th of July, I thought it would be worse. We've been getting 130 pages consistently for a good deal of 2016.


Would you recommend I watch it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

EL SHIV said:


> Would you recommend I watch it?


Not really. Outside of the Cena/AJ and Rollins/Ambrose, nothing else got storyline progression. And of course, Rollins/Ambrose is somewhat limited because they are still having a triple threat with one guy not even there for the entire build. fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> And of course, Rollins/Ambrose is somewhat limited because they are still having a triple threat with one guy not even there for the entire build. fpalm


They also have Seth doing double duty on the feud since they can't have Ambrose defend Roman because he'll get booed. So they have Seth attack Roman with one breath, which gets him cheered, and then attack the crowd with another, which more or less got him some heat but people want to cheer him and can see right through what Vince and Co. are trying to do with Roman which is trying to turn him into a sympathetic figure during this feud. Seth attacking the crowd out of the blue made no sense after they showed their support for his suggestion to take Roman out of the match, but that's creative for you.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I used to teach ADD kids how to do what Enzo did with the presidents. It'd take them months to learn using a visual aid that helps memorize them. I am impressed with Enzo (I can do em all in 14 seconds though like da micro machine guy howyoudoin)


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Considering it was 4th of July, I thought it would be worse. We've been getting 130 pages consistently for a good deal of 2016.


Don't remember that. During the show, yes, but including post-Show discussion? I don't think so ...?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Don't remember that. During the show, yes, but including post-Show discussion? I don't think so ...?


Yeah, I'm pretty sure they did. A few times, I remember the next morning it would be in this range when checking at work. And again, this was at least on a Holiday. Still terrible, but at least there's a valid excuse this time. Either way, WWE is fucked.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

What an utter shit raw. Makes anticipation for THE FINAL DELETION even greater.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure they did. A few times, I remember the next morning it would be in this range when checking at work. And again, this was at least on a Holiday. Still terrible, but at least there's a valid excuse this time. Either way, WWE is fucked.


I sure hope for them that Not many people realize how well they can live without Raw.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The writers checked out until the draft. That is really the only explanation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Cleaner said:


> You can't tell fans of the sport to just stop watching. Just because we're bitching about WWE doesn't mean were going to stop hoping for something reasonably watchable from them. I hardly watch any of it at all any more, but I follow here and the dirt rags for signs of a prolonged turnaround (more than the occasional accidental stumble into something cool). But until that happens, I can't help but marvel at what compete shit the biggest pro wrestling promotion in the world has turned pro wrestling into.


Ok fair enough, but I think the biggest mistake is people still referring to WWE as pro wrestling. You shouldnt think, that they will produce pro wrestling shows, because they are just another form of "kids" entertainement. I learned the less you think it is pro wrestling, the more you will enjoy it.

And wrestling as it was back in the 80/90 isnt coming back, violence and stuff isnt coming back to prime time TV, as long as it is non-fictional. Thats the sad truth for me, but it helps enjoying what is still there and dont bagg for something which isnt coming back again.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

fabi1982 said:


> Ok fair enough, but I think the biggest mistake is people still referring to WWE as pro wrestling. You shouldnt think, that they will produce pro wrestling shows, because they are just another form of "kids" entertainement. I learned the less you think it is pro wrestling, the more you will enjoy it.
> 
> And wrestling as it was back in the 80/90 isnt coming back, violence and stuff isnt coming back to prime time TV, as long as it is non-fictional. Thats the sad truth for me, but it helps enjoying what is still there and dont bagg for something which isnt coming back again.


Fair point. The problem, though, is that they still call themselves World *Wrestling* Entertainment, and they keep pilfering *wrestlers* from other real wrestling promotions. So what are we as wrestling fans to expect other than wrestling of the sort that drew us in as fans in the first place? And doesn't it seem reasonable for us to be deeply disappointed when we get this crap that is now apparently children's entertainment instead of the wrestling we grew up with? Especially when they themselves fill their network with archives from when pro wrestling really was pro wrestling?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I may watch the whole show after all. I need to see this potentially ratings record breaking RAW.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

The Cleaner said:


> Fair point. The problem, though, is that they still call themselves World *Wrestling* Entertainment, and they keep pilfering *wrestlers* from other real wrestling promotions. So what are we as wrestling fans to expect other than wrestling of the sort that drew us in as fans in the first place? And doesn't it seem reasonable for us to be deeply disappointed when we get this crap that is now apparently children's entertainment instead of the wrestling we grew up with? Especially when they themselves fill their network with archives from when pro wrestling really was pro wrestling?


Again, fair points, I can´t agree more. Think this is one of the main reasons we got the Network, to actually be able to relive this period. Advertisers/studios dont want such violance/rude communication/tits on screen anymore. 

The earlier someone tries to actually get used to it, the better for your health 

For WWE there are two parts, one is the Network where they can milk our 9,99 each month and make us happy with good ol´rasslin and the TV section where they "have" bounderies, otherwise they wouldnt be on USA and wouldnt get these millions from them.

Sad, but true, but dont get me wrong I would love to have AE WWE back, but this is very very unlikely.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't even want the AE back, because 70% of it each week was utter shite. I just want to be able to watch it each week and feel like they're actually taking their own product seriously. Most weeks, they just constantly look for comedy and it bombs hard. The writers don't know how to write anything that funny, and the heavily scripted environment shackles the talent, most of whom are no good at speaking what they've been told to speak and so everyone sounds the same.

I didn't mind the food fight in all honesty, it was a semi-entertaining 5 minutes at the very start of the show. 

This week was just a trainwreck for the most part. July 4th overkill that literally only resonates with U.S. fans while leaving the rest of the world ready to throw up. It was just too much. The food fight was good, Lilian singing was OK and then that should have been it. Instead, it just permeated the entire show and so we ended up with Big Show standing tall with Zack Ryder to end the show. No wonder the crowd was dead.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

admiremyclone said:


> I don't even want the AE back, because 70% of it each week was utter shite. I just want to be able to watch it each week and feel like they're actually taking their own product seriously. Most weeks, they just constantly look for comedy and it bombs hard. The writers don't know how to write anything that funny, and the heavily scripted environment shackles the talent, most of whom are no good at speaking what they've been told to speak and so everyone sounds the same.
> 
> I didn't mind the food fight in all honesty, it was a semi-entertaining 5 minutes at the very start of the show.
> 
> This week was just a trainwreck for the most part. July 4th overkill that literally only resonates with U.S. fans while leaving the rest of the world ready to throw up. It was just too much. The food fight was good, Lilian singing was OK and then that should have been it. Instead, it just permeated the entire show and so we ended up with Big Show standing tall with Zack Ryder to end the show. No wonder the crowd was dead.


Yeah, this rings familiar. They were throwing shit against the wall back then too to see what sticks. Things were just a little edgier, guys were allowed more flexibility and personality with their characters, and as I recall, the WWF 'style' wasn't quite as mind-numbingly boring as it is now.


----------

